# Per curiosità



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2014)

*Per curiosità*

Ma per voi Grillo è normale?
si
no 
mi astengo


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma per voi Grillo è normale?
> si
> no
> mi astengo


Non mi astengo ma le risposte son riduttive ... No esageratamente  egocentrico ...si ma anche molto  furbo ... Meno di così non saprei come fare :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma per voi Grillo è normale?
> si
> no
> mi astengo



Cara Luna io ho sempre votato MSI,poi AN,qualche volta Lega e Silvio...stavolta M5S..sai perche'??semplice..ho percepito negli amici compagni di paese,la paura di Grillo..e'l'unico che li puo'bastonare.Ben venga..sara'come quan do votavo DC,alla maniera di Indro.........


----------



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non mi astengo ma le risposte son riduttive ... No esageratamente  egocentrico ...si ma anche molto  furbo ... Meno di così non saprei come fare :carneval:





lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Luna io ho sempre votato MSI,poi AN,qualche volta Lega e Silvio...stavolta M5S..sai perche'??semplice..ho percepito negli amici compagni di paese,la paura di Grillo..e'l'unico che li puo'bastonare.Ben venga..sara'come quan do votavo DC,alla maniera di Indro.........



Io non so che dirne 
spero con questo 3D di avere qualche illuminazione


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Io*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Io non so che dirne
> spero con questo 3D di avere qualche illuminazione


Io voterò per Salvini....forza lega nord.:up:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Luna io ho sempre votato MSI,poi AN,qualche volta Lega e Silvio...stavolta M5S..sai perche'??semplice..ho percepito negli amici compagni di paese,la paura di Grillo..e'l'unico che li puo'bastonare.Ben venga..sara'come quan do votavo DC,alla maniera di Indro.........



Paura di che ?
a me sembra un pagliaccio ...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Io non so che dirne
> spero con questo 3D di avere qualche illuminazione


Allora approfondisco: furbo perché ha capito benissimo che se agli italiani urli e sbraiti sopra un palco piaci, non tutti capiscono e/o condividono ma molti almeno per protesta ti danno il voto ( salvo poi pentirsi quando una delle iniziative del partito votato lede quelli che loro considerano diritti irrinunciabili ...per loro ) eccessivamente egocentrico e questo non va bene perché uno così se lo metti a capi di un governo rischia di far scoppiare una guerra civile :mrgreen: Peraltro non è un santo ai suoi tempi d'oro ha evaso tasse a tutto spiano quindi che uno così venga a predicare a me fa semplicemente ridere ... Le idee del M5 potrebbero essere alcune ( non tutte) buone ma finché si cono grillo e casa leggio io non li voto che farmi fare fessa pure da Sti due volponi eh no :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

Un furbo che dice alla gente quello che vuole sentirsi dire e poi torna nel suo villone con piscina a fare il signore


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

sono sempre dell'idea che disfare e criticare sia semplice ma costruire molto meno


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma per voi Grillo è normale?
> si
> no
> mi astengo



diciamo che ultimamente è facilissimo stare all'opposizione, siamo un paese colabrodo, poche cose funzionano purtroppo
per es. fermare la tav e l'expo adesso a me sembra una follia, anzi ne approfitto per ringraziare monti che l'unica cosa buona che ha fatto è stata di non candidarci alle olimpiadi, secondo me


----------



## lothar57 (20 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Paura di che ?
> a me sembra un pagliaccio ...



localmente di perdere al ballottaggio...dopo 60 anni di loro potere.

piu'in generale di fermarsi al 25-28%...il che vorrebbe dire ciao governol


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Luna *io ho sempre votato MSI,poi AN,qualche volta Lega e Silvio*...stavolta M5S..sai perche'??semplice..ho percepito negli amici compagni di paese,la paura di Grillo..e'l'unico che li puo'bastonare.Ben venga..sara'come quan do votavo DC,alla maniera di Indro.........


la creme de la creme!

chi l'avrebbe mai detto?


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2014)

a proposito, ma lo sapevate che anche la legge elettorale per le europee è stata rinviata alla consulta?:singleeye:
per lo sbarramento al 4%, che potrebbe essere immotivato perchè gli eletti non vanno a sostenere nessun governo


----------



## Zod (20 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma per voi Grillo è normale?
> si
> no
> mi astengo


Era giá ricco, non aveva posizioni da tutelare, quindi si è voluto mettere in questa bega, perché di bega si tratta, cavalcando le sue idee e trovando terreno fertile nella protesta contro il sistema. Non condivido i suoi modi e le sue opinioni, del resto non ha la competenza professionale per comprendere le conseguenze delle scelte drastiche che propone. Però credo sia in buona fede.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma per voi Grillo è normale?
> si
> no
> mi astengo


Per me è paiasso
E incapace...

Sfrutta l'ignoranza delle persone.

Esempio Lui si incazza se Renzi gli dà dell'Hitler, peccato che se andiamo a leggere Mein Kempf...i discorsi sono paro paro...spece per quel che riguarda di mandare a stendere tutta la classe politica.

Hitler, esattamente come Grillo, giocava sullo scontento dei tedeschi all'indomani della prima guerra mondiale.

Poi a sto giro ci sono le elezioni europee no?

Intanto le buffonate hanno bei costi in borsa vero?


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me è paiasso
> E incapace...
> 
> Sfrutta l'ignoranza delle persone.
> ...


hai appena dato dellì'ignorante al tuo amicone lothar. che, per carità, è vero...ma che amicone hahahahahahahah


----------



## disincantata (20 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che ultimamente è facilissimo stare all'opposizione, siamo un paese colabrodo, poche cose funzionano purtroppo
> per es. fermare la tav e l'expo adesso a me sembra una follia, anzi ne approfitto per ringraziare monti che l'unica cosa buona che ha fatto è stata di non candidarci alle olimpiadi, secondo me



Infatti, e quanti mal di pancia i politici per la mancate olimpiadi a Roma nel 2020.

L'Expo sarebbe stato meglio non vincerlo, c'è il rischio finisca come per i mondiali 90 solo sprechi.

Quando vogliono i miliardi di euro li trovano.

Purtroppo se non l'avessimo ottenuto noi andava alla Grecia, almeno quello se lo sono risparmiati.

Non c'è una solo opera che abbia speranze di essere pronta ad aprile 2015. Oltre a speculazioni edilizie assurde. Migliaia di appartamenti alveari.

In compenso si sono arricchiti quelli come i Cabassi che hanno venduto terreni agricoli a peso d'oro.


Grillo normale?  Io sono Catherine Denouve.  Sarebbe interessante parlare di lui con ex-moglie e figlie.

Purtroppo illude i disoccupati soprattutto al sud col reddito di cittadinanza.


----------



## disincantata (20 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a proposito, ma lo sapevate che anche la legge elettorale per le europee è stata rinviata alla consulta?:singleeye:
> per lo sbarramento al 4%, che potrebbe essere immotivato perchè gli eletti non vanno a sostenere nessun governo



Si,ne hanno parlato TG e quotidiani. Staremo a vedere l'esito.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> la creme de la creme!
> 
> chi l'avrebbe mai detto?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## emme76 (20 Maggio 2014)

L'ho votato alle scorse politiche e penso che lo rifarò.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> la creme de la creme!
> 
> chi l'avrebbe mai detto?


Vabbè, ma chi doveva votare? Cioè, se uno non vota a sinistra cosa dovrebbe fare esattamente? Spararsi?


----------



## morfeo78 (20 Maggio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Era giá ricco, non aveva posizioni da tutelare, quindi si è voluto mettere in questa bega, perché di bega si tratta, cavalcando le sue idee e trovando terreno fertile nella protesta contro il sistema. Non condivido i suoi modi e le sue opinioni, del resto non ha la competenza professionale per comprendere le conseguenze delle scelte drastiche che propone. Però credo sia in buona fede.


Di chi stai parlando? 
Sono le stesse parole che si sentivano dire 20 anni fà per un altra persona già ricca che è "scesa in campo" esclusivamente per il bene degli italiani. Addirittura si diceva che avesse le competenze per far funzionare l'italia. Meglio di cosi!


----------



## MK (20 Maggio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Di chi stai parlando?
> Sono le stesse parole che si sentivano dire 20 anni fà per un altra persona già ricca che è "scesa in campo" esclusivamente per il bene degli italiani. Addirittura si diceva che avesse le competenze per far funzionare l'italia. Meglio di cosi!


Eh già...


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti, e quanti mal di pancia i politici per la mancate olimpiadi a Roma nel 2020.
> 
> L'Expo sarebbe stato meglio non vincerlo, c'è il rischio finisca come per i mondiali 90 solo sprechi.
> 
> ...


non lo sapevo...che poi a quanto pare la grecia ha cominciato a fallire proprio con le olimpiadi:singleeye:


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma per voi Grillo è normale?
> si
> no
> mi astengo


Mah, però le teoria della decrescita economica che sostengono i suoi è aberrante, ed oltre a quella non hanno altro.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mah, però le teoria della decrescita economica che sostengono i suoi è aberrante, ed oltre a quella non hanno altro.


condivido , condivido, condivido


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma per voi Grillo è normale?
> si
> no
> mi astengo


Grillo è un animale da palcoscenico. Non è lui del quale bisogna occuparsipreoccuparsi, ma di chi gli scrive il copione.
E ... non posso dire di più, ma posso consigliare con cognizione di causa di diffidarne, assolutamente.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Grillo è un animale da palcoscenico. Non è lui del quale bisogna occuparsipreoccuparsi, ma di chi gli scrive il copione.
> E ... non posso dire di più, ma posso consigliare con cognizione di causa di diffidarne, assolutamente.


Ma per esempio
te a mente fredda
te la tireresti su una roba come l'Italia?

Cioè ci vuole un gran fegato per agognare di fare il premier in Italia...

ieri comunque riso come matto...
visto renzi nel 1996 che imitava berlusconi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Io*

Io voterò salvini e non scherzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io voterò salvini e non scherzo.


Daje. Veneto libero.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daje. Veneto libero.


Sono serio,a me sembra l'unico con le idee chiare,e cazzo basta con questi sbarchi a cazzo,mare nostrum un cazzo.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daje. Veneto libero.


Guarda un sogno
una speranza...

Salvini è un temerario
Andato a fare comizio a Napoli

ma si può?

E poi mi fa visto conte sono andato a napoli e sono ancora vivo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

[video=youtube;d0kHaVGeJXQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0kHaVGeJXQ[/video]


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

alle politiche ho votato m5s... ora non so bene, d'altronde vista l'alta qualità delle alternative a disposizione, la grande tentazione sarebbe quella di non votare affatto, e la cosa non mi piace.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Maggio 2014)

Ok ho letto 
grazie per le risposte 

Ma cosa c'entra con le europee il disfacimento 
totale ,senato , camera , parlamentari ,che haintenzione di attuare 
in caso di "ipotetica " vittoria  ?


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ok ho letto
> grazie per le risposte
> 
> Ma cosa c'entra con le europee il disfacimento
> ...


che in pratica usciranno i risultati di chi è in testa alle europee e se lui avanza il governo attuale si indebolisce, infatti vedi che già ora i mercati sono sotto stress, e potrebbe anche cadere, come vuole lui


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ok ho letto
> grazie per le risposte
> 
> Ma cosa c'entra con le europee il disfacimento
> ...


più che altro, se ipoteticamente vincesse il m5s, l'italicum il giorno dopo diventerebbe carta straccia... difficile pensare che berlusca sosterrebbe l'approvazione di una legge elettorale che lo rottamerebbe come terzo. Come dicono tanti commentatori politici, è quasi certo che si tornerebbe a votare piuttosto velocemente.


----------



## Eliade (21 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma per voi Grillo è normale?
> si
> no
> mi astengo


Si, normale nella misura in cui lo siamo tutti. 
Nessuno lo è fino in fondo...


----------



## Tubarao (21 Maggio 2014)

E del greco ? Tsipras ? Che ne pensate ? Io ancora non ho una mia idea su quello. Eratò, dalle tue parti cosa dicono ?


----------



## Eliade (21 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E del greco ? Tsipras ? Che ne pensate ? Io ancora non ho una mia idea su quello. Eratò, dalle tue parti cosa dicono ?


Non ho sentito e/o visto nulla su di loro...chi cazzo sono?


----------



## Tubarao (21 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho sentito e/o visto nulla su di loro...chi cazzo sono?


E tu vorresti fare la moderatrice ???? Tze


----------



## Eliade (21 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E tu vorresti fare la moderatrice ???? Tze


 Noooooooooooooooo
E che c'entrano con la cucina? 
Io pensavo fossero un partito politico...poi se sono una cosa tipo tacos e/o kebab alzo le mani...:carneval:









VOTA ELIADE!!


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho sentito e/o visto nulla su di loro...chi cazzo sono?


bolscevichi greci :mrgreen:  è una lista di sinistra che prende spunto dal partito che insieme ai fasci di Alba Dorata va per la maggiore ora laggiù, nel fare opposizione. Qui in lista ho visto che in lista ci sono Paola Morandin, Curzio Maltese, Barbara Spinelli, Luca Casarini...


----------



## Eliade (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> bolscevichi greci :mrgreen:  è una lista di sinistra che prende spunto dal partito che insieme ai fasci di Alba Dorata va per la maggiore ora laggiù, nel fare opposizione. Qui in lista ho visto che in lista ci sono Paola Morandin, Curzio Maltese, Barbara Spinelli, Luca Casarini...


Mmmm, capisco.
Conoscevo solo vagamente la Spinelli.
Sembra che questo Luca Casarini sia indagato per diversi reati riconducibili all'attività politica. :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Fantastica (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> bolscevichi greci :mrgreen:  è una lista di sinistra che prende spunto dal partito che insieme ai fasci di Alba Dorata va per la maggiore ora laggiù, nel fare opposizione. Qui in lista ho visto che in lista ci sono Paola Morandin, Curzio Maltese, Barbara Spinelli, Luca Casarini...


Bisogna che mi informi.
Per il resto quoto Minerva ovunque, anche quando quota a sua volta.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mmmm, capisco.
> Conoscevo solo vagamente la Spinelli.
> Sembra che questo* Luca Casarini *sia indagato per diversi reati riconducibili all'attività politica. :unhappy::unhappy:


quando ho letto il nome... :unhappy:


----------



## Zod (21 Maggio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Di chi stai parlando?
> Sono le stesse parole che si sentivano dire 20 anni fà per un altra persona già ricca che è "scesa in campo" esclusivamente per il bene degli italiani. Addirittura si diceva che avesse le competenze per far funzionare l'italia. Meglio di cosi!


La persona a cui ti riferisci aveva delle posizioni da tutelare, oltre ad una ambizione molto alta che lo fanno ancora rimanere in mezzo alla feccia invece che godersi gli ultimi anni di vita.

Grillo non ha posizioni da tutelare, non ha aziende, guadagnerebbe milioni di Euro se avesse continuato a fare quello che faceva. Invece si è buttato in questa avventura folle.

Si possono non condividere modi e idee, ma ripeto che secondo me è in buona fede. Ma del resto lo erano anche Hitler, Stalin, Gesù, Maometto, etc etc Non è il folle che parla a fare la differenza, ma la massa che lo ascolta.


----------



## dimmidinò (21 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma per voi Grillo è normale?
> si
> no
> mi astengo


si è normale. 
è normale che in un momento di difficoltà ci sia un personaggio che si fa largo usando a suo favore la disinformazione e l'ignoranza di un popolo disperato. è normale. in questo Paese.


----------



## disincantata (21 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E tu vorresti fare la moderatrice ???? Tze


Era all'estero!!!!!!


----------



## Eliade (21 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Era all'estero!!!!!!


:bacio::forza::amici::abbraccio:


----------



## disincantata (21 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> :bacio::forza::amici::abbraccio:



Contraccambio.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> La persona a cui ti riferisci aveva delle posizioni da tutelare, oltre ad una ambizione molto alta che lo fanno ancora rimanere in mezzo alla feccia invece che godersi gli ultimi anni di vita.
> 
> Grillo non ha posizioni da tutelare, non ha aziende, *guadagnerebbe milioni di Euro se avesse continuato a fare quello che faceva*. Invece si è buttato in questa avventura folle.
> 
> Si possono non condividere modi e idee, ma ripeto che secondo me è in buona fede. Ma del resto lo erano anche Hitler, Stalin, Gesù, Maometto, etc etc Non è il folle che parla a fare la differenza, ma la massa che lo ascolta.


No.


----------



## MK (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> bolscevichi greci :mrgreen:  è una lista di sinistra che prende spunto dal partito che insieme ai fasci di Alba Dorata va per la maggiore ora laggiù, nel fare opposizione. Qui in lista ho visto che in lista ci sono Paola Morandin, Curzio Maltese, Barbara Spinelli, Luca Casarini...


E SEL. Tutta (o quasi) la sinistra a sinistra del PD. Non ci fossero stati non avrei votato. C'è un bel libro su Tsipras se vi interessa conoscere il suo percorso "Tsipras chi? Il leader greco che vuole rifare l'Europa". Intanto unione attorno a un'idea e non a un leader paranoico mi pare già un'ottima cosa.


----------



## Flavia (21 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma per voi Grillo è normale?
> si
> no
> mi astengo


la risposta che cerchi
non sta al di fuori di te
sta dentro di te
solo che è la risposta sbagliata


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E SEL. Tutta (o quasi) la sinistra a sinistra del PD.* Non ci fossero stati non avrei votato.*


Magari.


----------



## morfeo78 (22 Maggio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> La persona a cui ti riferisci aveva delle posizioni da tutelare, oltre ad una ambizione molto alta che lo fanno ancora rimanere in mezzo alla feccia invece che godersi gli ultimi anni di vita.
> 
> Grillo non ha posizioni da tutelare, non ha aziende, guadagnerebbe milioni di Euro se avesse continuato a fare quello che faceva. Invece si è buttato in questa avventura folle.
> 
> Si possono non condividere modi e idee, ma ripeto che secondo me è in buona fede. Ma del resto lo erano anche Hitler, Stalin, Gesù, Maometto, etc etc Non è il folle che parla a fare la differenza, ma la massa che lo ascolta.


Sinceramente non credo molto alle vocazioni improvvise. Chiunque ha interesse a far parte della "casta". E' pure genovese! E qui sappiamo benissimo che pe ninte mancu u can u mescia a cua...

Ne riparliamo fra 20 anni, nel frattempo osservo e noto che il pastore è più furbo di tanti altri urlatori. E alcuni suoi progetti mi inquietano un pò.


----------



## Eliade (22 Maggio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Sinceramente non credo molto alle vocazioni improvvise. Chiunque ha interesse a far parte della "casta". E' pure genovese! E qui sappiamo benissimo che pe ninte mancu u can u mescia a cua...
> 
> Ne riparliamo fra 20 anni, nel frattempo osservo e noto che il pastore è più furbo di tanti altri urlatori. E alcuni suoi progetti mi inquietano un pò.


Chiunque tranne io, preferisco la mia dignità.

Quali progetti?


----------



## MK (22 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Magari.


Ma la smetti di starmi addosso? Mollami!


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E del greco ? Tsipras ? Che ne pensate ? Io ancora non ho una mia idea su quello. Eratò, dalle tue parti cosa dicono ?


Tsipras è un promettente politico che nonostante la giovane età(a luglio compie 40 anni)  ha una esperienza di 24 anni nella politica greca.Ha portato la rivoluzione nel partito comunista greco facendo fuori parecchi volti storici della sinistra.È contro il fiscal compact , è ateo,convive , ha 2 figli,fa l'ingegnere ed è ovvio che odia la Merkel:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E del greco ? Tsipras ? Che ne pensate ? Io ancora non ho una mia idea su quello. Eratò, dalle tue parti cosa dicono ?


Io ne penso molto bene, meglio di qualsiasi altro.


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Tsipras è un promettente politico che nonostante la giovane età(a luglio compie 40 anni)  ha una esperienza di 24 anni nella politica greca.Ha portato la rivoluzione nel partito comunista greco facendo fuori parecchi volti storici della sinistra.È contro il fiscal compact , è ateo,convive , ha 2 figli,fa l'ingegnere ed è ovvio che odia la Merkel:mrgreen:


Ma io sono deficiente però, e lo so che me ne direte di tutti i colori ma...quando scrivi "politica greca" intendi un'idea politica, o proprio che è un personaggio politico in Grecia?

Abbiate pietà....:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Eratò (23 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma io sono deficiente però, e lo so che me ne direte di tutti i colori ma...quando scrivi "politica greca" intendi un'idea politica, o proprio che è un personaggio politico in Grecia?
> 
> Abbiate pietà....:unhappy::unhappy:


Tsipras è un personaggio politico che è riuscito a portare grandi cambiamenti nella scena politica greca rinnovandola anche se molto spesso è stato definito populista.


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Tsipras è un personaggio politico che è riuscito a portare grandi cambiamenti nella scena politica greca rinnovandola anche se molto spesso è stato definito populista.


Ah...e la Grecia ora non ha bisogno di lui?


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Tsipras è un personaggio politico che è riuscito a portare grandi cambiamenti nella scena politica greca rinnovandola *anche se molto spesso è stato definito populista*.


vabbè ormai chiunque di qualunque area politica sia, è in disaccordo e denuncia le politiche economiche e sociali in Europa è diventato un populista. Prima si dava del comunista a casaccio, ora populista... chissà in futuro :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (23 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ah...e la Grecia ora non ha bisogno di lui?


In che senso non ha bisogno di lui?


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> In che senso non ha bisogno di lui?


Perché si è candidato qui e non in Grecia? 

A ri abbiate pietà....


----------



## Eratò (23 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè ormai chiunque di qualunque area politica sia, è in disaccordo e denuncia le politiche economiche e sociali in Europa è diventato un populista. Prima si dava del comunista a casaccio, ora populista... chissà in futuro :carneval:


:up:hai detto bene.infatti è l'opposizione che gli sta facendo una guerra spietata anche perché lui rappresenta una minaccia reale sia per i socialisti che per il partito di destra in quanto sembra il più credibile tra tutti i personnagi politici ed è molto stimato tra i giovanni.


----------



## Eratò (23 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché si è candidato qui e non in Grecia?
> 
> A ri abbiate pietà....



Ma lui è il rappresentante della lista del suo partito per le elezioni europee e contemporaneamente il presidente del suo partito (Syriza) che l'anno prossimo in grecia partecipera nelle elezioni per il governo greco.Quello che cerco di spiegare è che la candidatura per le europee e quella per il governo coesistono.Ma non riesco a spiegarmi forse...ripeto :io greca non capire


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :up:hai detto bene.infatti è l'opposizione che gli sta facendo una guerra spietata anche perché lui rappresenta una minaccia reale* sia per i socialisti che per il partito di destra *in quanto sembra il più credibile tra tutti i personnagi politici ed è molto stimato tra i giovanni.


ormai è sempre più difficile distinguerli...


----------



## Eratò (23 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ormai è sempre più difficile distinguerli...


ecco.Tsipras rappresenta in Grecia proprio quella parte di popolo greco che non riesce più a distinguere tra destra e sinistra perché non si riconosce piu a nessuno dei 2 partiti ma neanche nella sinistra radicale (KKE)....Non a caso il suo partito viene sostenuto da quella fascia che va dai 20 ai 50 anni.Lui l'Europa la sostiene ma secondo lui ogni paese dovrebbe mantenere un proprio potere decisionale che andrebbe valutato e giudicato dal popolo stesso anche attraverso i referendum.Vorrebbe lo sviluppo economico attraverso il sequestro dei beni degli evasori fiscali, l'abolizione delle tasse aggiuntive (aggiunte recentemente in grecia) per alcune categorie che gia percepiscono il minimo stipendio (in greco mi potrei spiegare meglioa qui non so se ci riesco), la riduzione graduale del IVA e uno stipendio minimo di 750 euro.Se i soldi non girano come fa a riprendersi l'economia? Poi per quanto possa sembrare strano agli italiani questa crisi greca ha colpito molto anche l'economia italiana anche in fatto di esportazioni....


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma lui è il rappresentante della lista del suo partito per le elezioni europee e contemporaneamente il presidente del suo partito (Syriza) che l'anno prossimo in grecia partecipera nelle elezioni per il governo greco.Quello che cerco di spiegare è che la candidatura per le europee e quella per il governo coesistono.Ma non riesco a spiegarmi forse...ripeto :io greca non capire



Magari ne riparliamo quando mi riprendo, sono un po' confusa stamattina.


----------



## Eratò (23 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Magari ne riparliamo quando mi riprendo, sono un po' confusa stamattina.


va bene.spero di poter essere più chiara la prossima volta


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ecco.Tsipras rappresenta in Grecia proprio quella parte di popolo greco che non riesce più a distinguere tra destra e sinistra perché non si riconosce piu a nessuno dei 2 partiti ma neanche nella sinistra radicale (KKE)....Non a caso il suo partito viene sostenuto da quella fascia che va dai 20 ai 50 anni.Lui l'Europa la sostiene ma secondo lui ogni paese dovrebbe mantenere un proprio potere decisionale che andrebbe valutato e giudicato dal popolo stesso anche attraverso i referendum.Vorrebbe lo sviluppo economico attraverso il sequestro dei beni degli evasori fiscali, l'abolizione delle tasse aggiuntive (aggiunte recentemente in grecia) per alcune categorie che gia percepiscono il minimo stipendio (in greco mi potrei spiegare meglioa qui non so se ci riesco), la riduzione graduale del IVA e uno stipendio minimo di 750 euro.Se i soldi non girano come fa a riprendersi l'economia? *Poi per quanto possa sembrare strano agli italiani questa crisi greca ha colpito molto anche l'economia italiana anche in fatto di esportazioni.*...


vero... ma agli italiani sembrano strane parecchie cose... in tanti non si sono nemmeno resi conto di essere diventati terzo mondo economico e sociale, lo si vede bene se scavalli oltralpe.


----------



## Principessa (25 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma per voi Grillo è normale?
> si
> no
> mi astengo


Si, a parte i toni che non condivido. 
Ottimo il Movimento 5 Stelle.
La riprova è che ne parlano male tutti gli altri, compresa SEL. 
La pseudo sinistra parla di un movimento non democratico. 
Però quando si tratta di far votare alle primarie per i parlamentari una testa per dieci persone o di far fuori persone oneste per far spazio alle teste di legno del deputato X, SEL se le sporca volentieri le mani. 
Una deputata che conosco personalmente, mi è stata sempre sulle palle perché è una snob, una volta ha sgridato una cameriera perché si è permessa di interrompere un onorevole che stava parlando, per chiedere le ordinazioni. 
Adesso è in parlamento a dire cazzate e a sparare contro il M5S, per la paura di sparire. Perché non solo io ma in tanti ci siamo rotti di quel partito troppo pieno di buffoni.
Ne avrei tante da dire su Sel, da ex tesserata e militante.
Sono convinta che la lista Tsipras negli altri paesi sia diversa. Ma qui, siccome ci sono loro, siccome conosco i loro metodi e la loro grande democrazia di uccidere ogni buona idea, non potrei mai votare per questo partito. 
Per fortuna queste cose nel M5S non succedono ancora e spero non succederanno mai.


----------



## Nobody (25 Maggio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si, a parte i toni che non condivido.
> Ottimo il Movimento 5 Stelle.
> La riprova è che ne parlano male tutti gli altri, compresa SEL.
> La pseudo sinistra parla di un movimento non democratico.
> ...


aspetta, mi fai venire in mente... mi sa che parli della Boldretti vero? ... ah no, Maldrini.... mannaggia, mo' mi scappa il nome... comunque quella simpatica umile bionda che difende sempre i poveri e i lavoratori :carneval:


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2014)

bho alla fine mi sembra che gli italiani abbiano scelto la stabilità
non che questo governo abbia fatto molto per adesso, tuttavia si è preferito farlo continuare e sperare in bene piuttosto che andare incontro a possibili crisi o debolezze, secondo me


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> bho alla fine mi sembra che gli italiani abbiano scelto la stabilità
> non che questo governo abbia fatto molto per adesso, tuttavia si è preferito farlo continuare e sperare in bene piuttosto che andare incontro a possibili crisi o debolezze, secondo me


Invece di correre dietro ai soliti facinorosi...


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece di correre dietro ai soliti facinorosi...



però grillo per avere un programma in pratica solo distruttivo, secondo me ha preso anche tanti voti


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però grillo per avere un programma in pratica solo distruttivo, secondo me ha preso anche tanti voti


Grillo parla come Hitler.
Basta leggere mein kemnpf.

Comunque sia io ho votato la Meloni!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ah sai un gossip?
Sono in cabina sto votando...e mi squilla il cellulare segreto...my darling...
Lunaiena che non so che cosa volesse da me...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però grillo per avere un programma in pratica solo distruttivo, secondo me ha preso anche tanti voti


Ma non è stato tanto il programma di Grillo a fregarlo quanto i toni della campagna elettorale. Quello ed il fatto che l'Italia è un paese dall'anima democristiana, e democristianamente ha votato.


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grillo parla come Hitler.
> Basta leggere mein kemnpf.
> 
> Comunque sia io ho votato la Meloni!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


ma non si può portare il cell...avresti potuto fotografare il voto per fare lo scambio, salvo poi cancellarlo e votare come vuoi


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è stato tanto il programma di Grillo a fregarlo quanto i toni della campagna elettorale. Quello ed il fatto che l'Italia è un paese dall'anima democristiana, e democristianamente ha votato.


In effetti


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è stato tanto il programma di Grillo a fregarlo quanto i toni della campagna elettorale. Quello ed il fatto che l'Italia è un paese dall'anima democristiana, e democristianamente ha votato.


quale programma?:singleeye:

comunque ne approfitto per ringraziare, si fa per dire, le borse isteriche che hanno bruciato soldi andando dietro ai sondaggi, che roba inutile e finta:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti


I sondaggi ormai servono solo alle TV per fare qualche trasmissione.. Per il resto sono il nulla


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> *quale programma?:singleeye:
> *
> comunque ne approfitto per ringraziare, si fa per dire, le borse isteriche che hanno bruciato soldi andando dietro ai sondaggi, che roba inutile e finta:unhappy:


Quello di cui parlavi tu.


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> *bho alla fine mi sembra che gli italiani abbiano scelto la stabilità*
> non che questo governo abbia fatto molto per adesso, tuttavia si è preferito farlo continuare e sperare in bene piuttosto che andare incontro a possibili crisi o debolezze, secondo me


Assolutamente si, il voto italiano e tedesco (che è in controtendenza col resto d'Europa), premia i partiti di governo e la stabilità. Vuol dire che entrambi i popoli sono soddisfatti dello stato delle cose, e chiedono continuità.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Assolutamente si, il voto italiano e tedesco (che è in controtendenza col resto d'Europa), premia i partiti di governo e la stabilità. Vuol dire che entrambi i popoli sono soddisfatti dello stato delle cose, e chiedono continuità.


Che siano soddisfati i tedeschi non lo metto in dubbio, i coglioni siamo noi, al solito.


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che siano soddisfati i tedeschi non lo metto in dubbio, i coglioni siamo noi, al solito.


infatti sui primi ero serio, sui secondi un po' meno... però sempre di continuità si tratta.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grillo parla come Hitler.
> Basta leggere mein kemnpf.
> 
> Comunque sia io ho votato la Meloni!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...



se rispondevi lo capivi ...
non hai risposto 
pazienza 
hai perso una buona occasione...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> se rispondevi lo capivi ...
> non hai risposto
> pazienza
> hai perso una buona occasione...


Dite sempre così...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dite sempre così...



Io dico cosa mi pare


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Io dico cosa mi pare


Antipatica.


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Assolutamente si, il voto italiano e tedesco (che è in controtendenza col resto d'Europa), premia i partiti di governo e la stabilità. *Vuol dire che entrambi i popoli sono soddisfatti dello stato delle cose*, e chiedono continuità.



veramente per noi è un po' presto per dirlo, vediamo che fa questo renzi
certamente se è più forte, come lo è ora, potrà fare di più
per il resto concordo


----------



## zanna (26 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> veramente per noi è un po' presto per dirlo, vediamo che fa questo renzi
> certamente *se è più forte, come lo è ora, potrà fare di più*
> per il resto concordo


Se non si fa prendere la mano ... forse ... non sarebbe il primo che dalle stelle va nelle stalle ... senza considerare che gli altri partiti col piffero che, al momento, anelano alle elezioni anticipate ...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Se non si fa prendere la mano ... forse ... non sarebbe il primo che dalle stelle va nelle stalle ... senza considerare che gli altri partiti col piffero che, al momento, anelano alle elezioni anticipate ...


A me sembra che tutti hanno promesso le stelle ai cittadini.
Ma sono sempre stati capaci di dare solo le stalle.

Veniamo da vent'anni di promesse disattese...

Il famigerato patto con gli italiani.


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Se non si fa prendere la mano ... forse ... non sarebbe il primo che dalle stelle va nelle stalle ... senza considerare c*he gli altri partiti col piffero che, al momento, anelano alle elezioni anticipate* ...


Infatti, lui ora ci andrebbe correndo per incassare voti reali (questi europei sono da sempre volatili) e  blindarsi negli anni a venire... ma dovrebbe trovare qualcuno disposto a passare per giuda che possa far cadere il governo... e la vedo difficile. Non credo, a meno di miracoli, che con le prossime finanziarie di inevitabili pesanti tagli possa mantenere queste percentuali di voto.


----------



## zanna (26 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti, *lui ora ci andrebbe correndo per incassare voti reali* (questi europei sono da sempre volatili) e  blindarsi negli anni a venire... ma dovrebbe trovare qualcuno disposto a passare per giuda che possa far cadere il governo... e la vedo difficile. Non credo, a meno di miracoli, che con le prossime finanziarie di inevitabili pesanti tagli possa mantenere queste percentuali di voto.


Io invece ho l'impressione, mia per carità quindi chiaramente cazzata, che avrebbe ben accettato un risultato si positivo ma numericamente meno pesante (anche nei confronti degli alleati) ... è complicato gestire tutto quel pacchetto di voti ... boh staremo a vedere


----------



## zanna (26 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me sembra che tutti hanno promesso le stelle ai cittadini.
> Ma sono sempre stati capaci di dare solo le stalle.
> 
> Veniamo da vent'anni di promesse disattese...
> ...


Appunto


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Appunto


Però è indubbio che noi dobbiamo darci un bel salto di qualità.
E' l'Europa a chiedercelo.
Per me andiamo meglio se siamo in Europa con una coscienza maggiormente europea.
Cioè basta loro seri competenti e corretti e noi pagliacci, facilitoni, corrotti ecc..ecc..ecc...

Cioè prova a pensare cosa pensa un imprenditore estero, ma Europeo, del nostro modo di gestire la res publica.

Cioè uno mi ha detto...ahn...capisco perchè i rumeni sono così simili a voi...ahn...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me sembra che tutti hanno promesso le stelle ai cittadini.
> Ma sono sempre stati capaci di dare solo le stalle.
> 
> Veniamo da vent'anni di promesse disattese...
> ...


hahaha
ma chi ci ha creduto ?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> hahaha
> ma chi ci ha creduto ?


Troppe persone...
Tutto l'elettorato formato da pensionati che vivono in casa con Canale5 
( al posto di questo forum):rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> hahaha
> *ma chi ci ha creduto* ?


ma è una battuta o cosa?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma è una battuta o cosa?


Forse l'ho scritta male...
intendevo che era stata l'ennesima cazzata del cavaliere (per me )
Un'americanata per far si di avere più voti...
promesse che comunque non si potevano mantenere ...
Io l'avevo trovata ridicola 
almeno quanto ho sempre trovato ridicolo lui...

Dico ridicolo perché ora non trovo altro aggettivo...


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Forse l'ho scritta male...
> intendevo che era stata l'ennesima cazzata del cavaliere (per me )
> Un'americanata per far si di avere più voti...
> promesse che comunque non si potevano mantenere ...
> ...


ak ok! Si, concordo con te, era sicuramente ridicola... ma a quanto pare per decenni in tantissimi l'hanno trovata seria.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Forse l'ho scritta male...
> intendevo che era stata l'ennesima cazzata del cavaliere (per me )
> Un'americanata per far si di avere più voti...
> promesse che comunque non si potevano mantenere ...
> ...


Ma non trovi che Berlusconi si pettini come Sturby?
[video=youtube;NkU53Vt9EzA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkU53Vt9EzA[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (26 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non trovi che Berlusconi si pettini come Sturby?
> [video=youtube;NkU53Vt9EzA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkU53Vt9EzA[/video]



Si 
hahahah


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Se non si fa prendere la mano ... forse ... non sarebbe il primo che dalle stelle va nelle stalle ... senza considerare che gli altri partiti col piffero che, al momento, anelano alle elezioni anticipate ...



bè diciamo che tecnicamente si dovrebbero mettere in atto i provvedimenti più impopolari all'inizio del mandato, invece nel suo caso c'erano le europee, e allora via con gli 80 euro, poi però ora ci sono i mondiali e agosto, che tradizionalmente sono un'ottima congiunzione astrale:mrgreen: per emanare stangate, confidando nella distrazione generale...
vedremo, manca poco:singleeye:
e intanto oggi hanno arrestato un altro ex ministro...


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> bè diciamo che tecnicamente si dovrebbero mettere in atto i provvedimenti più impopolari all'inizio del mandato, invece nel suo caso c'erano le europee, e allora via con gli 80 euro, poi però ora ci sono i mondiali e agosto, che tradizionalmente sono un'ottima congiunzione astrale:mrgreen: per emanare stangate, confidando nella distrazione generale...
> vedremo, manca poco:singleeye:
> *e intanto oggi hanno arrestato un altro ex ministro*...


dov'è la notizia? :mrgreen:


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> dov'è la notizia? :mrgreen:



ma infatti..che poi questi se non rubano minimo dai 2 milioni in su, non se ne accorge nessuno, che strano:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti..che poi questi se non rubano minimo dai 2 milioni in su, non se ne accorge nessuno, che strano:singleeye:


eh lo so... tranquilla però che il vecchietto morto di fame che ruba qualche mela all'ipermercato va in galera senza passare dal via :singleeye:


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh lo so... tranquilla però che il vecchietto morto di fame che ruba qualche mela all'ipermercato va in galera senza passare dal via :singleeye:



il problema di questi ladri istituzionalizzati è che fanno finta di non sapere che culo invece si deve fare una persona normale per mettere insieme 1000 euro, e non 2 milioni, sono degli avidi senza vergogna


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> il problema di questi ladri istituzionalizzati è che fanno finta di non sapere che culo invece si deve fare una persona normale per mettere insieme 1000 euro, e non 2 milioni, sono degli avidi senza vergogna


però, con tutte le attenuanti del caso, questi ladri istituzionalizzati qualcuno li vota... ormai mi pare che ci siano pochi alibi a votare certi schieramenti. E non ne faccio una questione di colore politico, però se arrivano da anni sventagliate di arresti, richieste di autorizzazioni a procedere, interi consigli regionali indagati... e poi vedo che si rivotano sempre gli stessi partiti, un bel dubbio mi assale: ci meritiamo davvero qualcosa di meglio, in questo paese?


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> però, con tutte le attenuanti del caso, questi ladri istituzionalizzati qualcuno li vota... ormai mi pare che ci siano pochi alibi a votare certi schieramenti. E non ne faccio una questione di colore politico, però se arrivano da anni sventagliate di arresti, richieste di autorizzazioni a procedere, interi consigli regionali indagati... e poi vedo che si rivotano sempre gli stessi partiti, un bel dubbio mi assale: ci meritiamo davvero qualcosa di meglio, in questo paese?



ma sai, c'è ancora tanto voto di scambio, soprattutto nelle amministrative, poi fanno carriera etc. e ce li troviamo anche in parlamento o al governo...guarda da noi in piemonte che casino è successo, la lega ha peso quasi tutto con lo scandalo dei rimborsi, ma qui erano famosi per gli appalti che davano, uno lo chiamavano addirittura Signorsì, perchè agli imprenditori diceva sempre di sì, pensa un po'


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> bè diciamo che tecnicamente si dovrebbero mettere in atto i provvedimenti più impopolari all'inizio del mandato, invece nel suo caso c'erano le europee, e allora via con gli 80 euro, poi però ora ci sono i mondiali e agosto, che tradizionalmente sono un'ottima congiunzione astrale:mrgreen: per emanare stangate, confidando nella distrazione generale...
> vedremo, manca poco:singleeye:
> e intanto oggi hanno arrestato un altro ex ministro...


Maledetta magistratura italiana serva del regime di polpot...
Banda di comunisti cattivi...


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma sai, c'è ancora tanto voto di scambio, soprattutto nelle amministrative, poi fanno carriera etc. e ce li troviamo anche in parlamento o al governo...guarda da noi in piemonte che casino è successo, la lega ha peso quasi tutto con lo scandalo dei rimborsi, ma qui erano famosi per gli appalti che davano, *uno lo chiamavano addirittura Signorsì, perchè agli imprenditori diceva sempre di sì*, pensa un po'


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: 

si certo, il voto di scambio in Italia è tremendo... in troppe realtà finchè se non si spezzerà il legame tra criminalità organizzata e politica, non ci sarà mai un briciolo di speranza.
Alla fine, o si arriverà all'implosione del sistema o qualcuno arrivati sul ciglio del burrone ritroverà la ragione... ma ne dubito.


----------



## Eliade (26 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Assolutamente si, il voto italiano e tedesco (che è in controtendenza col resto d'Europa), premia i partiti di governo e la stabilità. Vuol dire che entrambi i popoli sono soddisfatti dello stato delle cose, e chiedono continuità.


Ecco quoto lui:


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che siano soddisfati i tedeschi non lo metto in dubbio, i coglioni siamo noi, al solito.


Non avevo dubbi che la Merkel sarebbe stata premiata di nuovo.


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ecco quoto lui:
> 
> 
> Non avevo dubbi che la Merkel sarebbe stata premiata di nuovo.


Anche io, la Merkel sta arricchendo i crucchi da anni... ma del resto non avevo dubbi che anche qui sarebbero stati premiati nuovamente i piddini... una maggioranza parlamentare di "sinistra" che sostiene da anni il trittico vincente Monti-Letta-Renzi non poteva che essere riconfermata a furor di popolo.


----------



## Eliade (26 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Anche io, la Merkel sta arricchendo i crucchi da anni... ma del resto non avevo dubbi che anche qui sarebbero stati premiati nuovamente i piddini... una maggioranza parlamentare di "sinistra" che sostiene da anni il trittico vincente Monti-Letta-Renzi non poteva che essere riconfermata a furor di popolo.


Che grandissimo culo che abbiamo...


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che grandissimo culo che abbiamo...


ce lo meritiamo tutto...


----------



## Eliade (26 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ce lo meritiamo tutto...


Dici? Sarebbe un gran culo anche meritarcelo...e, in effetti, preferirei non averlo...:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dici? Sarebbe un gran culo anche meritarcelo...e, in effetti, preferirei non averlo...:unhappy::unhappy:


eh lo so...:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (26 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh lo so...:unhappy:


Siamo dalla parte degli sfigati allora...:unhappy:
Che tristezza...:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Siamo dalla parte degli sfigati allora...:unhappy:
> Che tristezza...:unhappy:


ormai ho rinunciato da tempo, carissima... non ho più speranze, mi sono ritagliato un mio spazio in cui entra solo chi o quello che decido io. Il resto può andarsene allegramente in malora. Non è bello, ma quando non vedi più soluzione resta giusto il vaccino salvafegato...


----------



## Eliade (26 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ormai ho rinunciato da tempo, carissima... non ho più speranze, mi sono ritagliato un mio spazio in cui entra solo chi o quello che decido io. Il resto può andarsene allegramente in malora. Non è bello, ma quando non vedi più soluzione resta giusto il vaccino salvafegato...


:up::up:


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> :up::up:


immaginavo mi capissi :up:


----------



## Principessa (27 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> aspetta, mi fai venire in mente... mi sa che parli della Boldretti vero? ... ah no, Maldrini.... mannaggia, mo' mi scappa il nome... comunque quella simpatica umile bionda che difende sempre i poveri e i lavoratori :carneval:


Acqua. Parlo della Piazzoni.


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Acqua. Parlo della Piazzoni.


sembrava l'identikit dell'altra.


----------



## Principessa (27 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sembrava l'identikit dell'altra.


Beh sul colore di capelli ci hai preso, è una bionda tinta.


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Beh sul colore di capelli ci hai preso, è una bionda tinta.


l'altra dev'essere una mora tinta... una volta forse era rossa, ma ormai preferisce il nero.


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Siamo dalla parte degli sfigati allora...:unhappy:
> Che tristezza...:unhappy:





Nobody ha detto:


> ormai ho rinunciato da tempo, carissima... non ho più speranze, mi sono ritagliato un mio spazio in cui entra solo chi o quello che decido io. Il resto può andarsene allegramente in malora. Non è bello, ma quando non vedi più soluzione resta giusto il vaccino salvafegato...





Eliade ha detto:


> :up::up:


:unhappy:
Ecco, anche io capisco... però, non pensate sia un po' triste? Non voi due, eh? Ma arrivare a questo...


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> Ecco, anche io capisco... però, non pensate sia un po' triste? Non voi due, eh? Ma arrivare a questo...


lo so twin, è un pochetto triste, hai ragione... ma non vedo altra soluzione. Poi forse, non sarò troppo democratico io, ma quando sento e vedo certa gente e poi penso che il loro voto vale 1 come il mio, rabbrividisco :unhappy: Ci vorrebbe la patente per votare a 18 anni, come per guidare :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> lo so twin, è un pochetto triste, hai ragione... ma non vedo altra soluzione. Poi forse, non sarò troppo democratico io, ma quando sento e vedo certa gente e poi penso che il loro voto vale 1 come il mio, rabbrividisco :unhappy: Ci vorrebbe la patente per votare a 18 anni, come per guidare :mrgreen:


Quello si ma voterei comunque PD nella situazione attuale.

Nonostante Renzi.


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> lo so twin, è un pochetto triste, hai ragione... ma non vedo altra soluzione. Poi forse, non sarò troppo democratico io, ma quando sento e vedo certa gente e poi penso che il loro voto vale 1 come il mio, rabbrividisco :unhappy: Ci vorrebbe la patente per votare a 18 anni, come per guidare :mrgreen:


Per dirla come un mio caro amico (cosa che in genere non condivido): abbiamo voluto il suffragio universale? 

Seriamente, è una questione di memoria storica, di buon senso e coerenza... cose che difettano in molti, purtroppo... :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che siano soddisfati i tedeschi non lo metto in dubbio, i coglioni siamo noi, al solito.


Hai votato Toti?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Anche io, la Merkel sta arricchendo i crucchi da anni... ma del resto non avevo dubbi che anche qui sarebbero stati premiati nuovamente i piddini... una maggioranza parlamentare di "sinistra" che sostiene da anni il trittico vincente Monti-Letta-Renzi non poteva che essere riconfermata a furor di popolo.


il bello è che ne Monti, ne Letta, ne Renzi sono di sinistra in realtà ..forse volevi dire ex Area dcsocialdemocraticadestra ?  Io  sono notoriamente di sinistra tanto per esser chiara, non loro :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il bello è che ne Monti, ne Letta, ne Renzi sono di sinistra in realtà ..forse volevi dire ex Area dcsocialdemocraticadestra ?  Io  sono notoriamente di sinistra tanto per esser chiara, non loro :rotfl:


quoto!!!!!


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il bello è che ne Monti, ne Letta, ne Renzi sono di sinistra in realtà ..forse volevi dire ex Area dcsocialdemocraticadestra ?  Io  sono notoriamente di sinistra tanto per esser chiara, non loro :rotfl:


Perché c'è ancora qualcuno che pensa che siano di sinistra?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Perché c'è ancora qualcuno che pensa che siano di sinistra?


Non so ma io ribadisco :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (27 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so ma io ribadisco :mrgreen:


Fai bene...


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si, a parte i toni che non condivido.
> Ottimo il Movimento 5 Stelle.
> La riprova è che ne parlano male tutti gli altri, compresa SEL.
> *La pseudo sinistra parla di un movimento non democratico. *
> ...


Quando sono andata a votare (Tsipras ovviamente, non ci fossero stati avrei rinunciato al diritto di voto) ho incontrato la rappresentante di zona del Movimento 5 Stelle. Passata a Tsipras. Mi ha detto 'ah ma tu te ne eri accorta subito di cosa sta dietro il movimento? Io ci ho messo un po', purtroppo...'. Liberatevi del leader e del suo guru e forse qualcosa di buono potreste anche portarlo avanti. Abbassando i toni da apocalisse magari :smile:


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2014)

E comunque, guardando i risultati italiani e lasciando stare quello che succede nel resto d'Europa (la douce France ad esempio), sorrido come non mi capitava da anni. Anche se trovo Renzi insopportabile da sempre.


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E comunque, guardando i risultati italiani e lasciando stare quello che succede nel resto d'Europa (la douce France ad esempio), sorrido come non mi capitava da anni. Anche se trovo Renzi insopportabile da sempre.



Anch'io!


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Perché c'è ancora qualcuno che pensa che siano di sinistra?


credo proprio di si :mrgreen: Lo so, pensare a Renzi come uomo di sinistra fa sorridere, ma i fidelizzati al partito secondo me riescono a mandare giù pure questo pastiglione :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il bello è che ne Monti, ne Letta, ne Renzi sono di sinistra in realtà ..forse volevi dire ex Area dcsocialdemocraticadestra ?  Io  sono notoriamente di sinistra tanto per esser chiara, non loro :rotfl:


Eh, lo so... poi Monti uomo di sinistra davvero non si può leggere... era più di sinistra Hitler


----------



## Principessa (28 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Quando sono andata a votare (Tsipras ovviamente, non ci fossero stati avrei rinunciato al diritto di voto) ho incontrato la rappresentante di zona del Movimento 5 Stelle. Passata a Tsipras. Mi ha detto 'ah ma tu te ne eri accorta subito di cosa sta dietro il movimento? Io ci ho messo un po', purtroppo...'. Liberatevi del leader e del suo guru e forse qualcosa di buono potreste anche portarlo avanti. Abbassando i toni da apocalisse magari :smile:


La ex rappresentante di zona sarà contenta di sapere che SEL è anche peggio  non si aspettasse democrazia, ideali e coerenza. 
Quanto a Grillo e Casaleggio, non condivido i toni ma non sono affatto contraria a certe logiche. Per anni i partiti si sono divisi in tanti pezzi per le cosiddette correnti. Sono stati capaci di distruggere un partito grande e utile quale era il Partito Comunista. Adesso si fa la morale al M5S perché ha una linea precisa e vuole che venga rispettata? A me sta bene. 
Chi non è d'accordo sul fatto di non fare alleanze e inciuci se ne vada a fare il politico di mestiere da un'altra parte.


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La ex rappresentante di zona sarà contenta di sapere che SEL è anche peggio  non si aspettasse democrazia, ideali e coerenza.
> Quanto a Grillo e Casaleggio, non condivido i toni ma non sono affatto contraria a certe logiche. Per anni i partiti si sono divisi in tanti pezzi per le cosiddette correnti. Sono stati capaci di distruggere un partito grande e utile quale era il Partito Comunista. Adesso si fa la morale al M5S perché ha una linea precisa e vuole che venga rispettata? A me sta bene.
> Chi non è d'accordo sul fatto di non fare alleanze e inciuci se ne vada a fare il politico di mestiere da un'altra parte.


Intanto appoggiare una lista non significa essere quella lista. Mi spieghi quale sarebbe la linea precisa del M5S? Grillo e Casaleggio a parte?


----------



## Principessa (29 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Intanto appoggiare una lista non significa essere quella lista. Mi spieghi quale sarebbe la linea precisa del M5S? Grillo e Casaleggio a parte?


Appoggiare una lista significa, per me, essere convinta che quella è la scelta migliore. 
A qualcuno piacerà la dialettica dei politici di SEL. Purtroppo io ho visto i fatti, lontanissimi dai buoni propositi. 

La linea del M5S, condivisa dalla grande maggioranza degli iscritti, è di arrivare al governo senza fare alleanze, accordi e inciuci con
altri partiti. Un malcostume ben radicato in Italia.
Grillo è un garante del rispetto del programma, affinché questo non diventi un partito come gli altri. Non è forbito, non è educato, non è simpatico, ma sti cazzi. A me va bene così. 

Non giudico più l'utilità di un movimento o partito politico dalle belle
parole pompose o dalle recensioni positive. 

Anzi, il fatto che TUTTI gli altri partiti ne parlino male, rafforza ancora di più la mia convinzione che quella sia la strada giusta.


----------



## MK (29 Maggio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Appoggiare una lista significa, per me, essere convinta che quella è la scelta migliore.
> A qualcuno piacerà la dialettica dei politici di SEL. Purtroppo io ho visto i fatti, lontanissimi dai buoni propositi.
> 
> *La linea del M5S, condivisa dalla grande maggioranza degli iscritti, è di arrivare al governo senza fare alleanze, accordi e inciuci con
> ...


Una dittatura insomma. O un lavaggio del cervello globale. Unirsi agli altri movimenti (evito appositamente di usare la parola 'partito' visto che sei un' ex-tesserata) è impossibile?


----------



## Fantastica (29 Maggio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Appoggiare una lista significa, per me, essere convinta che quella è la scelta migliore.
> A qualcuno piacerà la dialettica dei politici di SEL. Purtroppo io ho visto i fatti, lontanissimi dai buoni propositi.
> 
> La linea del M5S, condivisa dalla grande maggioranza degli iscritti, è di arrivare al governo senza fare alleanze, accordi e inciuci con
> ...


Eh, anche andare a stringere alleanza con Farage...


----------



## Principessa (30 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Una dittatura insomma. O un lavaggio del cervello globale. Unirsi agli altri movimenti (evito appositamente di usare la parola 'partito' visto che sei un' ex-tesserata) è impossibile?


Ma dittatura de che? La rovina di questo paese è stato non aver mai avuto un partito forte e coerente. 
Anzi, c'era e lo hanno distrutto. 
Una volta tanto che c'è un'aggregazione di anime per gran parte civili che vuole migliorare le cose, gli si dà addosso? 
Informati su come e su dove si è sviluppato il M5S prima dell'exploit piuttosto che ripetere quello che dicono gli amici di Vendola, preoccupati di sparire. 
Se la sinistra sparisce non è colpa di Grillo.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma dittatura de che? *La rovina di questo paese è stato non aver mai avuto un partito forte e coerente.
> Anzi, c'era e lo hanno distrutto.
> *Una volta tanto che c'è un'aggregazione di anime per gran parte civili che vuole migliorare le cose, gli si dà addosso?
> Informati su come e su dove si è sviluppato il M5S prima dell'exploit piuttosto che ripetere quello che dicono gli amici di Vendola, preoccupati di sparire.
> Se la sinistra sparisce non è colpa di Grillo.


Macchè, la DC ha appena preso il 40%.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2014)

Ma avete sentito la Lega Nord?
La roccaforte del partito è un paesino della Sicilia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Un paesino ha eletto sindaco del posto leghista...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (30 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma avete sentito la Lega Nord?
> La roccaforte del partito è un paesino della Sicilia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Un paesino ha eletto sindaco del posto leghista...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



davvero?
ma per gli sbarchi?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> davvero?
> ma per gli sbarchi?


Catania, (TMNews) - A Maletto, piccolo paesino di 4182 abitanti alle pendici dell'Etna, la Lega Nord è stato il partito più votato alle elezioni europee con il 32,6 per cento delle preferenze. Tra i 1770 voti il candidato leghista Antonio Mazzeo ne ha ottenuti ben 520:"Ci sono stati 526 voti per la Lega, 520 sono stati i miei e sei di un altro candidato, quindi voglio dire nella mente della gente il discorso Lega già incomincia a suonare".Mazzeo, geometra di 25 anni, si era già candidato sei mesi fa come vicesindaco per la lista civica "Vivere Maletto", ma questa volta si è pienamente riconosciuto nella campagna elettorale di Matteo Salvini:"Se noi partiamo dal basta euro, stop all'immigrazione clandestina, l'abolizione delle legge Fornero sono tutte idee che io condivido in pieno".Il paesino di Maletto conosciuto per le sue fragole, da oggi avrà un nuovo sodalizio, quello con il grana padano."Chissà un giorno avremo il grana padano alla fragola di Maletto, anche perché io spero in un gemellaggio tra sud e nord".Il giovane geometra di Maletto felice per il risultato ottenuto, invita tutti i leghisti per la prossima festa delle fragole che si terrà nel paese alle pendici dell'Etna la seconda domenica di giugno.

http://www.tmnews.it/web/sezioni/vi...fa-la-lega-nord-20140527_video_18443871.shtml


----------



## MK (30 Maggio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma dittatura de che? La rovina di questo paese è stato non aver mai avuto un partito forte e coerente.
> Anzi, c'era e lo hanno distrutto.
> *Una volta tanto che c'è un'aggregazione di anime per gran parte civili che vuole migliorare le cose*, gli si dà addosso?
> Informati su come e su dove si è sviluppato il M5S prima dell'exploit piuttosto che ripetere quello che dicono gli amici di Vendola, preoccupati di sparire.
> Se la sinistra sparisce non è colpa di Grillo.


Avete un leader. E un guru. L'aggregazione di anime civili c'è già, senza leader, se non a livello simbolico. Tutti di sinistra :smile:


----------



## Principessa (31 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Avete un leader. E un guru. L'aggregazione di anime civili c'è già, senza leader, se non a livello simbolico. Tutti di sinistra :smile:


Nei fatti il M5S è molto più democratico di qualsiasi partito un po' influente di sinistra. Per cui, chiamali pure leader e guru, se ti fa piacere. 
Per me sono solo due persone che hanno avuto un'ottima idea per provare a risollevare questo paese. 
Il grande popolo di sinistra unito idealmente è una magra consolazione, visto che ancora oggi non si è stati capaci di creare un partito credibile e forte, facendo fuori tutte ste primedonne inutili da collocare. 
Esiste un movimento capace di portare in parlamento persone che si comportano grossomodo come farei io? Bene, li scelgo, non vado a regalare il mio voto a Sel, che proprio in questi giorni si sta spaccando - che novità - perché una corrente vuole dialogare con Renzi e l'altra vuole continuare a fare opposizione.

Grillo fa bene a essere stronzo. Un altro partito del cavolo, pieno di divisioni e di coglioni, non serve a nessuno.


----------



## MK (31 Maggio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Nei fatti il M5S è molto più democratico di qualsiasi partito un po' influente di sinistra. Per cui, chiamali pure leader e guru, se ti fa piacere.
> Per me sono solo due persone che hanno avuto un'ottima idea per provare a risollevare questo paese.
> Il grande popolo di sinistra unito idealmente è una magra consolazione, visto che ancora oggi non si è stati capaci di creare un partito credibile e forte, facendo fuori tutte ste primedonne inutili da collocare.
> Esiste un movimento capace di portare in parlamento persone che si comportano grossomodo come farei io? Bene, li scelgo, non vado a regalare il mio voto a Sel, che proprio in questi giorni si sta spaccando - che novità - perché una corrente vuole dialogare con Renzi e l'altra vuole continuare a fare opposizione.
> ...


E cerca alleati tra l'estrema destra. Mah direi che ne abbiamo avuti abbastanza di malati di mania di protagonismo. Mi dispiace per la tua delusione politica comunque.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2014)

Che scemo...
Visti i giornali oggi?

Si crede Cristo in Croce desso....

E come da copione ha sputato merda sui grillini?

Voi senza di me siete niente....

Visto?

Che mona...


----------



## Principessa (31 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che scemo...
> Visti i giornali oggi?
> 
> Si crede Cristo in Croce desso....
> ...


Mille volte meglio un cazzone come Grillo che un razzista come te. 
Perdonami ma una persona che le spara grosse come fai tu su napoletani, romani e extracomunitari, non è proprio attendibile quando parla male di Grillo...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mille volte meglio un cazzone come Grillo che un razzista come te.
> Perdonami ma una persona che le spara grosse come fai tu su napoletani, romani e extracomunitari, non è proprio attendibile quando parla male di Grillo...


Grillo è molto più razzista di me...
Ha detto cose irripetibili contro gli ebrei.

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...ro-renzi-e-colle-se-questo-e-un-paese/950916/

Credimi io ho amici ebrei.
Loro raccontano a me le barzellette sugli ebrei.

Ma sono unanimi
Non ci sono barzellette sullo sterminio.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2014)

Beppe Grillo

Un'altro che dice Armiamoci e Partite!

Un'altro che dice se vinciamo merito mio
se perdiamo colpa vostra

Un altro che si permette di insultare tutto e tutti, ma guai a toccarlo con uno spillo.

Sarò breve e circonciso...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;CS81-ki03dA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS81-ki03dA[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2014)

Grillo non mi cucchi...sei ancora là che rosichi eh?

Le sue esibizioni andarono caratterizzandosi, nel tempo, per una crescente quota di contenuti satirici, espressi in forma sempre più diretta e pungente.[9] Il 15 novembre 1986, durante un varietà televisivo del sabato sera, Fantastico 7, recitò una battuta sul Partito Socialista e Bettino Craxi, all'epoca Presidente del Consiglio dei ministri:[10]
« La cena in Cina... c'erano tutti i socialisti, con la delegazione, mangiavano... A un certo momento Martelli ha fatto una delle figure più terribili... Ha chiamato Craxi e ha detto: "Ma senti un po', qua ce n'è un miliardo e son tutti socialisti?". E Craxi ha detto: "Sì, perché?". "Ma allora se son tutti socialisti, a chi rubano?" »

Il fatto ebbe come conseguenza l'allontanamento di Grillo dalla televisione pubblica.[11]


----------



## Principessa (1 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grillo è molto più razzista di me...
> Ha detto cose irripetibili contro gli ebrei.
> 
> http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...ro-renzi-e-colle-se-questo-e-un-paese/950916/
> ...


Non è stato né il primo né l'ultimo a parafrasare "Se questo è un uomo".
Questo non lo rende antisemita. 

Tu invece puoi avere tanti amici di mille colori ma sei offensivo e razzista, alla stessa stregua di tanti leghisti.


----------



## tenebroso67 (1 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è stato né il primo né l'ultimo a parafrasare "Se questo è un uomo".
> Questo non lo rende antisemita.
> 
> Tu invece puoi avere tanti amici di mille colori ma sei *offensivo *e *razzista*, alla* stessa stregua di tanti leghisti*.


No...non penso si tratti di razzismo....
Qui la situazione a Torino e' proprio pessima per diverse ragioni....
Ormai da diversi anni sento conoscenti, amici, estranei e persone di qualunque corrente politica (destra o sinistra),
 che sono esausti, stufi e amareggiati di essere prevaricati nelle liste di chiamata di lavoro, di assegnazione tetto abitativo, o assegni di sostentamento concessi agli stranieri che arrivano nel nostro paese.

Siamo l'unico stato euopeo e forse al mondo dove i nativi (cioe' gli italiani) vengono discriminati e penalizzati nel loro stesso paese.
Lega o non Lega questo non e' razzismo, e' semplicemente esprimere i propri diritti per non sentirci soltanto dei fessi con le tasche sempre vuote per colpa degli altri.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Giugno 2014)

Ma adesso Grillo si allea con la destra xenofoba britannica? La Le Pen e' una stronza formidabile ma per me ha fascino. E mi piace pure come donna.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è stato né il primo né l'ultimo a parafrasare "Se questo è un uomo".
> Questo non lo rende antisemita.
> 
> Tu invece puoi avere tanti amici di mille colori ma sei offensivo e razzista, alla stessa stregua di tanti leghisti.


ti quoto... Grillo mi ha deluso per vari motivi, ora ad esempio è mancata una seria autocritica per gli evidenti errori commessi in campagna elettorale, ma accusarlo di antisemitismo per quella storia lì è ridicolo e strumentale.

In Sardegna hanno fatto un clamoroso autogol a febbraio, impedendo la presentazione della lista che avrebbe vinto le regionali a mani basse, visto che anche ora la lista è arrivata al 30%.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2014)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> No...non penso si tratti di razzismo....
> Qui la situazione a Torino e' proprio pessima per diverse ragioni....
> Ormai da diversi anni sento conoscenti, amici, estranei e persone di qualunque corrente politica (destra o sinistra),
> che sono esausti, stufi e amareggiati di essere prevaricati nelle liste di chiamata di lavoro, di assegnazione tetto abitativo, o assegni di sostentamento concessi agli stranieri che arrivano nel nostro paese.
> ...


Uno sente discriminazione se si considera in qualche modo portatore di diritti più di altri o se considera altri non portatori di diritti.
Come la chiami questa idea?


----------



## free (1 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno sente discriminazione se si considera in qualche modo portatore di diritti più di altri o se considera altri non portatori di diritti.
> Come la chiami questa idea?



realismo
perchè la realtà evidenzia che il nostro stato dovrebbe rispettarci perchè lavoriamo e paghiamo le tasse, che permettono di investire anche nel sociale
è una partita di giro: i soldi per il sociale li mettiamo noi, e il rispetto dovrebbe essere percepito all'atto pratico, invece purtroppo non lo è


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> realismo
> perchè la realtà evidenzia che il nostro stato dovrebbe rispettarci perchè lavoriamo e paghiamo le tasse, che permettono di investire anche nel sociale
> è una partita di giro: i soldi per il sociale li mettiamo noi, e il rispetto dovrebbe essere percepito all'atto pratico, invece purtroppo non lo è


I soldi per il sociale li mettono tutti produttori di reddito, quindi (anche senza auspicare una società solidaristica) tutti i produttori di reddito hanno diritto a usufruirne.


----------



## free (1 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I soldi per il sociale li mettono tutti produttori di reddito, quindi (anche senza auspicare una società solidaristica) tutti i produttori di reddito hanno diritto a usufruirne.



il sociale va spesso a chi non produce nulla o quasi, ma è sbagliato dare la sensazione che vada solo a loro, perchè poi purtroppo la gente che fa fatica a pagare le tasse si incazza, molto semplice
la sinistra anticamente ha perso molto proprio a causa di questa sensazione, e la lega invece ne guadagnava...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> il sociale va spesso a chi non produce nulla o quasi, ma è sbagliato dare la sensazione che vada solo a loro, perchè poi purtroppo la gente che fa fatica a pagare le tasse si incazza, molto semplice
> la sinistra anticamente ha perso molto proprio a causa di questa sensazione, e la lega invece ne guadagnava...


Il sociale non va certamente al silvio, anzi è lui che va ai sociali :carneval:
E' evidente che certi contributi debbano andare a chi ha più bisogno. Io dico che la sensazione, la percezione è dipendente dalle aspettative e che chi pensa che nessun aiuto debba andare a certe categorie è perché queste categorie le percepisce solo come destinatarie dei benefici e non tra chi contribuisce a creare i contributi. 
E' il categorizzare (come sempre a mio avviso) che fa percepire la realtà in modo distorto.


----------



## free (1 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sociale non va certamente al silvio, anzi è lui che va ai sociali :carneval:
> E' evidente che certi contributi debbano andare a chi ha più bisogno. Io dico che la sensazione, la percezione è dipendente dalle aspettative e che chi pensa che nessun aiuto debba andare a certe categorie è perché queste categorie le percepisce solo come destinatarie dei benefici e non tra chi contribuisce a creare i contributi.
> E' il categorizzare (come sempre a mio avviso) che fa percepire la realtà in modo distorto.



però non dimentichiamo che il reddito prodotto dagli stranieri parte in gran parte per i loro paesi e le tasse spesso non le pagano, perchè hanno imparato i trucchetti che la nostra legge permette di fare
discorso complesso, poi alla fine è difficile dire chi sfrutta chi, e in quale misura


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> però non dimentichiamo che il reddito prodotto dagli stranieri parte in gran parte per i loro paesi e le tasse spesso non le pagano, perchè hanno imparato i trucchetti che la nostra legge permette di fare
> discorso complesso, poi alla fine è difficile dire chi sfrutta chi, e in quale misura


Non è così. Discorso complesso, certo.


----------



## free (1 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è così. Discorso complesso, certo.



per le partite iva spesso è così, guarda i cinesi che aprono, non pagano nulla, chiudono e riaprono...
invece gli stipendi vanno in gran parte all'estero e quindi contribuiscono poco ad aumentare la domanda interna
in estrema sintesi


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> per le partite iva spesso è così, guarda i cinesi che aprono, non pagano nulla, chiudono e riaprono...
> invece gli stipendi vanno in gran parte all'estero e quindi contribuiscono poco ad aumentare la domanda interna
> in estrema sintesi


E allora parliamo del nero italiano.
O non parliamo del nero, piuttosto.
I dati ufficiali dicono che non è così.
I casi di illegalità prescindono dal discorso generale.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> però non dimentichiamo che il reddito prodotto dagli stranieri parte in gran parte per i loro paesi e le tasse spesso non le pagano, perchè hanno imparato i trucchetti che la nostra legge permette di fare
> discorso complesso, poi alla fine è difficile dire chi sfrutta chi, e in quale misura


Vero.
Non a caso è saltato fuori il casino con le deducibilità
in quanto dichiarano di avere figli a carico e quant'altro...

Poi sono andati a verificare e non era vero.

Da cui fino a 4000 euro puoi riceverli con la busta paga...poi basta...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno sente discriminazione se si considera in qualche modo portatore di diritti più di altri o se considera altri non portatori di diritti.
> Come la chiami questa idea?


Diritto di auodeterminarsi come popolo veneto autonomo non è razzismo...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> però non dimentichiamo che il reddito prodotto dagli stranieri parte in gran parte per i loro paesi e le tasse spesso non le pagano, perchè hanno imparato i trucchetti che la nostra legge permette di fare
> discorso complesso, poi alla fine è difficile dire chi sfrutta chi, e in quale misura


Ecco qua
Poi diranno appunto che è razzismo, la solita storia...
Ma intanto eccola qua...la faccendina come suona!

A partire dalle prossime dichiarazioni dei redditi (che riguardano i redditi del 2013) i contribuenti che attraverso le detrazioni fiscali avranno maturato oltre 4000 euro di rimborsi dovranno per forza di cose armarsi di pazienza. Invece di incassare automaticamente (come è stato finora) il loro rimborso Irpef, dovranno aspettare che l’Agenzia delle Entrate finisca di verificare la bontà del loro diritto al rimborso. L’Agenzia avrà sei mesi di tempo per controllare che sia tutto in ordine, e solo successivamente restituirà le tasse pagate in eccesso al contribuente.  



Una bella fregatura, non c’è che dire, per i contribuenti onesti che nel corso di un’annata abbiano accumulato importanti detrazioni fiscali (interessi sul mutuo della casa, spese mediche, lavori di ristrutturazione ambientale, spese scolastiche per i figli, e altro ancora), e per questa via abbiano maturato il diritto al rimborso Irpef per 4000 e più euro. Secondo i dati del ministero dell’Economia si tratta di una fascia relativamente ristretta di contribuenti: solo l’1,2% del totale. Per loro dunque ci sarà da attendere la verifica delle Entrate, e chissà quanti mesi di tempo, prima di riavere le tasse pagate in eccesso. Per tutti gli altri, la stragrande maggioranza non cambia nulla.  



Si tratta di un’operazione impopolare, fastidiosa, e molto ingiusta nei confronti di chi magari per problemi di salute ha tutto il diritto di farsi rimborsare l’Irpef pagata in più. La cosa interessante è che questa novità è stata introdotta su richiesta del numero uno dell’Agenzia delle Entrate Attilio Befera per cercare di frenare una maxitruffa ai danni dell’Erario. In una provincia del Nord, infatti, si era scoperto che dei Caf - d’intesa con certe associazioni di immigrati extracomunitari - convalidavano dichiarazioni dei redditi che certificavano falsamente la presenza nel paese natìo di una quantità spropositata di figli. Tanti da permettere di maturare enormi detrazioni e altrettanto cospicui rimborsi fiscali a spese dello Stato, soldi che l’immigrato poi si divideva con l’associazione e il Caf. Una truffa messa in moto da «extracomunitari», questa; ma anche gli italiani non scherzano quando si tratta di aggirare le regole per fregare il Fisco.  



Proprio ieri Befera ha ricordato il caso (sempre più diffuso) delle famiglie in cui uno dei coniugi incredibilmente prende la residenza in una località dove la famiglia ha acquistato la seconda casa. Una furbata che permette di risparmiare su spese notarili, tasse di registro e Imu/Tasi. Due residenze e due «prime case», accusa Befera, sono «una patologia del sistema italiano. In qualche caso avviene la separazione familiare ma se non c’è la separazione tra coniugi è il Comune che deve intervenire e non dare la residenza».  



Il governo intanto sembra voler acconsentire alla richiesta dell’Anci di trovare 1,3 miliardi dal passaggio da Imu a Tasi, capitolo che comprende indirettamente anche il finanziamento delle detrazioni, già sostenuto dal Tesoro con 500 milioni di euro. Infine Befera ha poi ricordato che dei 545 miliardi di imposte e crediti non riscossi negli ultimi 15 anni, è «tecnicamente riscuotibile» solo il 5-6%, cioè fra i 27 e i 32 miliardi. La maggioranza di queste somme riguardano fallimenti, a soggetti che non esistono più o nullatenenti.


http://www.lastampa.it/2014/01/23/e...a-verifica-4AcKWJfkOyIUiuCOCmhB2L/pagina.html


----------



## tenebroso67 (1 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco qua
> Poi diranno appunto che è razzismo, la solita storia...
> Ma intanto eccola qua...la faccendina come suona!
> 
> ...



Sei sempre informato e come sempre pronto alla risposta ...caro Conte...:up:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2014)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> No...non penso si tratti di razzismo....
> Qui la situazione a Torino e' proprio pessima per diverse ragioni....
> Ormai da diversi anni sento conoscenti, amici, estranei e persone di qualunque corrente politica (destra o sinistra),
> che sono esausti, stufi e amareggiati di essere prevaricati nelle liste di chiamata di lavoro, di assegnazione tetto abitativo, o assegni di sostentamento concessi agli stranieri che arrivano nel nostro paese.
> ...


Quoto
Per non parlare delle liste dei nidi comunali. Ormai é impossibile accedervi


----------



## tenebroso67 (1 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> per le partite iva spesso è così, guarda i cinesi che aprono, non pagano nulla, chiudono e riaprono...
> invece gli stipendi vanno in gran parte all'estero e quindi contribuiscono poco ad aumentare la domanda interna
> in estrema sintesi


Ecco....tanto per dirne una...e' proprio cosi !

Soldi guadagnati dagli stranieri in Italia *(con tutte le agevolazioni del caso)* e poi tali stipendi trasferiti all'estero...soldi che non frutteranno nulla all'economia italiana.


----------



## Spider (1 Giugno 2014)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ecco....tanto per dirne una...e' proprio cosi !
> 
> Soldi guadagnati dagli stranieri in Italia *(con tutte le agevolazioni del caso)* e poi tali stipendi trasferiti all'estero...soldi che non frutteranno nulla all'economia italiana.



ma quando la finirete di essere dei razzisti al contrario?

nello stipendio di cui parli, dovresti considerare le spese di permanenza,il vitto, l'alloggio...
 oppure pensi che lo straniero generico, vive qui e campa d'aria?
ti preoccupi dei 15oo euro spediti in Bangladesh... 
e non guardi i milioni di euro trafugati in Svizzera.
una guerra tra poveri, se sei povero non è per colpa loro.


----------



## MK (1 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma quando la finirete di essere dei razzisti al contrario?
> 
> nello stipendio di cui parli, dovresti considerare le spese di permanenza,il vitto, l'alloggio...
> oppure pensi che lo straniero generico, vive qui e campa d'aria?
> ...


Loro che comunque lavorano 24 ore su 24 sabato e domenica compresi.


----------



## tenebroso67 (1 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma quando la finirete di essere dei razzisti al contrario?
> 
> nello stipendio di cui parli, dovresti considerare le spese di permanenza,il vitto, l'alloggio...
> oppure pensi che lo straniero generico, vive qui e campa d'aria?
> ...



E i poveri del nord Italia devono essere discriminati ?

Sara' che vivo in un quartiere di Torino (quasi periferia) che pochi anni fa' era stato incluso in un Progetto Europeo di riqualificazione delle aree urbane degradate e depresse delle maggiori citta' europee (progetto Urban),
ragion per cui arrivarono dei fondi dall'Europa con i quali riqualificarono la nostra zona con delle opere di utilita' pubblica.

Sara' che vivo qui e vedo ogni giorno "face to face" la guerra tra poveri....


----------



## tenebroso67 (1 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Loro che comunque lavorano 24 ore su 24 sabato e domenica compresi.


Tu lavori 12 - 14  h al giorno 7 giorni su 7 ?
Oppure accetteresti di lavorare 12 - 14  h al giorno 7 giorni su 7 ?

Io si .........ci sono andato vicino e l'ho fatto per parecchi anni
lavoravo 6 giorni su 7 dalle 10 fino a 15 ore al giorno....


----------



## Principessa (1 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma quando la finirete di essere dei razzisti al contrario?
> 
> nello stipendio di cui parli, dovresti considerare le spese di permanenza,il vitto, l'alloggio...
> oppure pensi che lo straniero generico, vive qui e campa d'aria?
> ...


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Principessa (1 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Loro che comunque lavorano 24 ore su 24 sabato e domenica compresi.


Già. 
Una famiglia che conosco ha assunto una tata filippina, che dividerà la stanza con il loro figlio di 4 anni, un bambino irrequieto e con grandi problemi di linguaggio, visti i genitori imbecilli che si ritrova. 
La poverina avrà il privilegio di avere un divisorio per potersi almeno cambiare in pace.
6 giorni su 7, un giorno di riposo e tutto questo per vitto, alloggio, per modo di dire, e 850 euro. 
Me la dovrei prendere con lei perché magari manda parte di quei soldi in Filippine? 
Ma per favore. 
Questo è un paese di merda per tutti. E io mi vergogno di essere italiana.


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

è un discorso, che fa tanto ridere, scusate tanto.

L'Italia ha tanti italiani sparsi per il mondo ... 
che lavorano all'estero e poi, fanno la stessa cosa:
spediscono parte del loro salario in Italia ai loro famigliari. 
O comprano casa ... si fanno venire i prodotti "speciali" ... 

Ma per favore ... 


sienne


----------



## Principessa (1 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è un discorso, che fa tanto ridere, scusate tanto.
> 
> ...


Più che ridere, fa proprio cascare le braccia. 
Con tutti gli individui che hanno portato l'Italia a essere un paese schifoso e senza prospettive di crescita, ce la prendiamo con lo straniero che manda qualche soldo in patria...


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

scusate ... ancora una cosa ... 


Praticamente tutti gli amici italiani dei miei genitori, 
e tanti altri che si conoscono dalla comunità italiana,
vivono come re in Italia con la vecchiaia svizzera ... 

solo così ... tanto per ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Più che ridere, fa proprio cascare le braccia.
> Con tutti gli individui che hanno portato l'Italia a essere un paese schifoso e senza prospettive di crescita, ce la prendiamo con lo straniero che manda qualche soldo in patria...



Ciao 

rido, per non piangere ... 

Conosco lo straniero italiano all'estero ... 



sienne


----------



## Principessa (1 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> rido, per non piangere ...
> 
> ...


Meno male che abbiamo anche il tuo prezioso punto di vista 

Molti dimenticano che anche noi emigriamo... 

Magari potessi anche io


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2014)

Sinceramente di quello che facciano con i soldi che guadagnano onestamente in Italia non mi interessama che abbiano agevolazioni a discapito di famiglie italiane in difficoltá non mi trova d'accordo.
credo che prima bisognerebbe fare in modo che certe agevolazioni siano per le famiglie italiane e poi per chi non lo è.
se fossimo uno Stato ricco dove ce n'è per tutti, nessun problema ma con la crisi che stiamo affontando credo sia giusto prima pensare a noi e poi aprire le porte agli altri.


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente di quello che facciano con i soldi che guadagnano onestamente in Italia non mi interessama che abbiano agevolazioni a discapito di famiglie italiane in difficoltá non mi trova d'accordo.
> credo che prima bisognerebbe fare in modo che certe agevolazioni siano per le famiglie italiane e poi per chi non lo è.
> se fossimo uno Stato ricco dove ce n'è per tutti, nessun problema ma con la crisi che stiamo affontando credo sia giusto prima pensare a noi e poi aprire le porte agli altri.



Ciao

credo, che è così un po' ovunque. 

Anche in Svizzera e in Francia è così. 
In Svizzera si fa una chiarissima distinzione tra rifugiato politico, 
immigranti (con vari tipi di permesso di soggiorno) e casi 
dell'assistenza sociale. È vero, a volte conviene far parte 
di uno di questi gruppi (l'immigrante molto meno). 

Ma se ce la prendiamo, allora con la politica e le leggi. 
Con l'organizzazione di vari centri ecc. ecc. ecc. 
Loro che centrano? ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

comunque ... l'Italia sta al 5. posto come paese d'accoglienza.
E al 4. posto come paese di emigrazione. 

http://www.osservatorioinca.org/12-...glienza,-al-4°-come-paese-di-emigrazione.html


http://www.alla-fonte.it/joomla/ita...ina-e-rifugiati-le-cifre-delleuropa-a-27.html


La Svizzera non è riportata, non facendo parte dell'Unione Europea. 
Ma sta al primo posto come paese di accoglienza, secondo altri dati.


sienne


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> però non dimentichiamo che il reddito prodotto dagli stranieri parte in gran parte per i loro paesi *e le tasse spesso non le pagano, perchè hanno imparato i trucchetti che la nostra legge permette di fare*
> discorso complesso, poi alla fine è difficile dire chi sfrutta chi, e in quale misura


evidentemente hanno avuto buoni maestri... noi italiani siamo gli ultimi che possiamo permetterci di accusare qualcun altro di evasione fiscale.
Che il reddito guadagnato qui poi parta per altri paesi è normale, lo facevamo anche noi italiani quando da poveracci lavoravamo per qualche lira in Germania o nel resto del mondo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2014)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Sei sempre informato e come sempre pronto alla risposta ...caro Conte...:up:


Oddio il razzismo del conte è questo...
Per forza che è stato un caf del nord
al sud i caf non esistono, manco sanno che cosa sia l'irpef...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

O la denuncia dei redditi...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2014)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ecco....tanto per dirne una...e' proprio cosi !
> 
> Soldi guadagnati dagli stranieri in Italia *(con tutte le agevolazioni del caso)* e poi tali stipendi trasferiti all'estero...soldi che non frutteranno nulla all'economia italiana.


E per non parlare che se vanno via hanno diritto ad essere liquidati dall'INPS...
Noi invece non possiamo in caso di malattia grave dire all'INPS ehi popolo dame qua i me schei de marchete di trent'anni di lavoro, mi restano sei mesi, voglio spendere e spandere tutto...

NO
Pensa che se sei convivente e muori, la tua "compagna" in quanto NON moglie non ha diritto alla reversibilità...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2014)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> E i poveri del nord Italia devono essere discriminati ?
> 
> Sara' che vivo in un quartiere di Torino (quasi periferia) che pochi anni fa' era stato incluso in un Progetto Europeo di riqualificazione delle aree urbane degradate e depresse delle maggiori citta' europee (progetto Urban),
> ragion per cui arrivarono dei fondi dall'Europa con i quali riqualificarono la nostra zona con delle opere di utilita' pubblica.
> ...


Però almeno lì da te le opere le hanno fatte
Certifico io che ho visto con gli occhi miei
pensa invece dove i fondi dell'Europa se li magnano a colazion
e le persone zitte e mute...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente di quello che facciano con i soldi che guadagnano onestamente in Italia non mi interessama che abbiano agevolazioni a discapito di famiglie italiane in difficoltá non mi trova d'accordo.
> credo che prima bisognerebbe fare in modo che certe agevolazioni siano per le famiglie italiane e poi per chi non lo è.
> se fossimo uno Stato ricco dove ce n'è per tutti, nessun problema ma con la crisi che stiamo affontando credo sia giusto prima pensare a noi e poi aprire le porte agli altri.


Ho aspettato un anno il nido.
Risposta prima loro perchè non hanno qua i nonni che possano fare da babisitter.

La mia risposta fu
Legge domanda e offerta

Avete tanta domanda?
Costruire altri nido e occupare ulteriore personale no eh?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comunque ... l'Italia sta al 5. posto come paese d'accoglienza.
> E al 4. posto come paese di emigrazione.
> ...


Si ma magari i nostri extra facessero la vita che hanno fatto i nostri in svizzera...MAGARI...
Vorrei vedere...

Vorrei proprio vedere...

E poi la dico...
Italiano ha lavorato in Svizzera?
I scei della pension restano LA'.

Vuoi portarli in italia?
Ok cassi tuoi ci pensa lo stato italiano a mangiartene mezzi...

Qui in paese ci sono più di tot anziani che hanno vissuto e lavorato in Svizzera...

Il minimo casino eri cacciato via.

Zitti e muti hanno lavorato.

Ora una volta all'anno vanno a prendersi su i soldi che servono a loro.

Vorrei proprio vedere io la signora elvezia....
se fosse come Lampedusa....

O brindisi...

Vorria proprio vedere 
se gli elvetici riescono a fare quello che riescono a fare gli italiani per gli extracomunitari...

Vorrei proprio vedere...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> evidentemente hanno avuto buoni maestri... noi italiani siamo gli ultimi che possiamo permetterci di accusare qualcun altro di evasione fiscale.
> Che il reddito guadagnato qui poi parta per altri paesi è normale, lo facevamo anche noi italiani quando da poveracci lavoravamo per qualche lira in Germania o nel resto del mondo.


Certamente.
Qua da noi si dice
L'extracomunitario conosce a menadito i suoi diritti di lavoratore
Un po manco i suoi doveri...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2014)

E vorrei vedere quando il dipendente extracomunitario, piglia e se ne va, e lascia l'imprenditore italiano in un mare di guai burocratici con i famigerati signori dell'Inps e dell'Inail...

Lì si che si vedono i sorci verdi...


----------



## Principessa (1 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oddio il razzismo del conte è questo...
> Per forza che è stato un caf del nord
> al sud i caf non esistono, manco sanno che cosa sia l'irpef...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Affermazioni del genere ti rendono razzista. 
 
Ma l'unico che ride mi sa che sei solo tu.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Affermazioni del genere ti rendono razzista.
> 
> Ma l'unico che ride mi sa che sei solo tu.


Beh almeno lasciami ridere in pace...no?
Intanto però secondo i dati di Befera...
Hai voglia a far emergere il sommerso eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma magari i nostri extra facessero la vita che hanno fatto i nostri in svizzera...MAGARI...
> Vorrei vedere...
> 
> Vorrei proprio vedere...
> ...



Ciao

lasciamo proprio stare, che l'Italia è il fanalino d'Europa,
per quanto riguarda l'accoglienza di stranieri in generale ... 

A furia di notizie "storpiate", la percezione ne risente ... 

Soffri più per una questione tua mentale, che per il reale ... 

Poverino ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Principessa (1 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E vorrei vedere quando il dipendente extracomunitario, piglia e se ne va, e lascia l'imprenditore italiano in un mare di guai burocratici con i famigerati signori dell'Inps e dell'Inail...
> 
> Lì si che si vedono i sorci verdi...


Gli imprenditori italiani sono gli stessi che hanno dovuto obbligare a mettere in regola i lavoratori, con un sommerso incredibile? 
Sono gli stessi che hanno abusato dei contratti a progetto, non investendo nulla sui lavoratori e obbligandoli a fare i dipendenti precisi con stipendi da fame? 
Dovresti specificare che molti assumono stranieri perché costano ancora meno. Più sei povero e hai bisogno di lavorare, più sei sottomesso e ricattabile. 

Francamente, posto che ammiro gli imprenditori onesti, che quelli disonesti falliscano non me ne può fregar di meno.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Gli imprenditori italiani sono gli stessi che hanno dovuto obbligare a mettere in regola i lavoratori, con un sommerso incredibile?
> Sono gli stessi che hanno abusato dei contratti a progetto, non investendo nulla sui lavoratori e obbligandoli a fare i dipendenti precisi con stipendi da fame?
> Dovresti specificare che molti assumono stranieri perché costano ancora meno. Più sei povero e hai bisogno di lavorare, più sei sottomesso e ricattabile.
> 
> Francamente, posto che ammiro gli imprenditori onesti, che quelli disonesti falliscano non me ne può fregar di meno.


Sai una cosa?
Secondo mio punto di vista?
Assumono stranieri?

Perchè fanno i lavori che i giovani italiani non si degnano di fare
prederendo fare i mantenuti a casa, non come i loro nonni, che per stipendi ancor più di fame
andarono in Svizzera, In germania in Belgio...ecc..ecc..ecc..


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lasciamo proprio stare, che l'Italia è il fanalino d'Europa,
> per quanto riguarda l'accoglienza di stranieri in generale ...
> ...


Si si dei...
Vorrei ripeto vedere la Svizzera messa come Lampedusa

Sindaco di Lampedusa
Eroe nazionale

Ma fatemi un piacere dei...
Che là sputano sangue pur di riuscire a contenere...

Ciò è più facile venir lavorare in Italia o in Svizzera?

Eh 
E' più facile diventare cittadino Italiano o Helvetico?

Non diciamo minchiate del casso...pardio...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Gli imprenditori italiani sono gli stessi che hanno dovuto obbligare a mettere in regola i lavoratori, con un sommerso incredibile?
> Sono gli stessi che hanno abusato dei contratti a progetto, non investendo nulla sui lavoratori e obbligandoli a fare i dipendenti precisi con stipendi da fame?
> Dovresti specificare che molti assumono stranieri perché costano ancora meno. Più sei povero e hai bisogno di lavorare, più sei sottomesso e ricattabile.
> 
> Francamente, posto che ammiro gli imprenditori onesti, che quelli disonesti falliscano non me ne può fregar di meno.


Il sommerso esiste
perchè esiste una marea di persone che fa "impresa"
senza una partita iva
senza un registratore di cassa
senza un casso di iscrizione

E non è un problema avere anche 
capannoni abusivi...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Gli imprenditori italiani sono gli stessi che hanno dovuto obbligare a mettere in regola i lavoratori, con un sommerso incredibile?
> Sono gli stessi che hanno abusato dei contratti a progetto, non investendo nulla sui lavoratori e obbligandoli a fare i dipendenti precisi con stipendi da fame?
> Dovresti specificare che molti assumono stranieri perché costano ancora meno. Più sei povero e hai bisogno di lavorare, più sei sottomesso e ricattabile.
> 
> Francamente, posto che ammiro gli imprenditori onesti, che quelli disonesti falliscano non me ne può fregar di meno.



Ciao

a me dispiace tanto, per tutte quelle teste capaci 
che sono costretti a lasciare il paese, perché non hanno futuro ... 

un capitale ... in viaggio ... che perdita!


http://movil.ibercampus.it/articulo.asp?idarticulo=678


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me dispiace tanto, per tutte quelle teste capaci
> che sono costretti a lasciare il paese, perché non hanno futuro ...
> ...


Ecco la vera Svizzera Accogliente come nessuno:

LEGGI
http://www.swissinfo.ch/ita/societa/Vietato_ai_cani_e_agli_italiani!.html?cid=8959576

mmigrazione da sud
"Vietato ai cani e agli italiani!"
Ascoltare l'articolo Utilizzare l'articolo Stampare l'articolo [Raccomanda (è necessario il login)]
Società Elezioni italiane Relazioni italo-svizzere

    Gli italiani in Svizzera
    Le iniziative contro l'inforestierimento
    commenti

twitter
Emigranti italiani alla stazione di Briga nel 1956; qui erano sottoposti a tutti i controlli medici

Emigranti italiani alla stazione di Briga nel 1956; qui erano sottoposti a tutti i controlli medici (RDB)

Di Daniele Mariani, swissinfo.ch
02 luglio 2010 - 11:40

Gli italiani in Svizzera oggi sono spesso presentati come un modello d'integrazione riuscita. La memoria degli uomini però è corta: fino a pochi anni fa erano in testa alla hit-parade della xenofobia, come ricorda il libro "Des Ritals en terre romande".

"Ritals", "Piafs", "Pioums", "Maguttes"… I nomignoli intraducibili affibbiati agli emigranti italiani nelle regioni di lingua francese sono moltissimi.

Un'immigrazione che, come testimonia questa lunga lista di spregiativi, è stata tutt'altro che semplice.

"Alcuni decenni fa, lo straniero, il corvaccio, l'uomo col coltello era l'italiano […], il capro espiatorio responsabile di tutto ciò che non funzionava bene in Svizzera, che doveva solo lavorare e chiudere la bocca", ricorda nel preambolo Raymond Durous.

Nel suo libro, lo storico vodese ha raccolto le testimonianze di 22 emigranti o figli di emigranti italiani, giunti in Svizzera nel corso di una delle tre grandi ondate migratorie: nella seconda metà dell'Ottocento, nel primo dopoguerra e dopo la Seconda guerra mondiale.
Un passato fatto di povertà

Le storie degli immigrati italiani sono spesso caratterizzate da un passato simile, fatto di povertà e a volte di soprusi, proseguite lungo un percorso sinuoso, doloroso. Storie che, comunque, si sono concluse frequentemente con la conquista di un posto al sole, guadagnato grazie "a una tenace volontà, a un lavoro accanito e al prezzo di grandi sacrifici", sottolinea Durous.

Sacrifici come quelli fatti da Dante Baudrocco, nonno della scrittrice Mireille Kuttel-Baudrocco, partito nel 1896 da Sala Biellese, in Piemonte. Dopo anni passati a risparmiare e ad inviare denaro alla moglie, rimasta in Italia assieme ai cinque figli, riuscì a creare a Losanna assieme ai fratelli una sua ditta di costruzioni, diventando così benestante.

Un agio che non poté mai cancellare gli anni di povertà, "una povertà che non conosceva più da tanto tempo, ma di cui continuava a serbare il ricordo angosciante", ricorda Mireille Kuttel-Baudrocco evocando la nonna.
Infanzie rubate

Dai racconti emergono però soprattutto le pagine più buie della storia dell'emigrazione italiana in Svizzera. Come quella delle centinaia di bambini figli di stagionali (forse 5'000 all'inizio degli anni '70), che dovevano vivere nascosti, poiché in virtù del permesso di lavoro dei loro genitori non potevano risiedere, per legge, in Svizzera.

Una realtà raccontata in un toccante film del regista operaio Alvaro Bizzarri ("Lo stagionale", girato nel 1971) e vissuta anche dall'attuale senatore della Repubblica Claudio Micheloni, che alla fine degli anni '50, quando aveva tre anni e mezzo, dovette rimanere rintanato per due anni in un appartamento di Boudry, nel canton Neuchâtel.

Dal canto suo, Maria Paris, originaria di un villaggio nei pressi di Bergamo, non potrà mai dimenticare il 20 agosto 1946, data del suo viaggio in treno da Milano a Losanna. Arrivati alla stazione di Briga, tutti gli immigranti italiani furono fatti completamente spogliare in due tristi capannoni, dovettero farsi una doccia prima di essere cosparsi di DDT e passare la visita medica. Una donna incinta che rifiutava di svestirsi fu rispedita alla frontiera seduta stante.

Qualche anno dopo, la procedura del "controllo del bestiame" – come la definisce Maria Paris – dovette essere modificata: una 23enne italiana che rientrava a Neuchâtel dopo le feste di Natale prese freddo durante la visita medica a Briga e morì due settimane più tardi di broncopolmonite.
Iniziative Schwarzenbach

Se la vita per gli emigranti italiani non è mai stata facile, particolarmente penoso fu il periodo a cavallo tra gli anni '60 e '70, caratterizzato dalle iniziative Schwarzenbach contro "l'inforestierimento".

Anni grigi durante i quali "certe persone non hanno perso un'occasione per far sentire a noi, gli italiani, che valevamo molto meno degli altri", scrive Massimo Lorenzi, volto noto della Televisione della Svizzera romanda, nella sua prefazione intitolata in modo emblematico "Senza rancore, ma senza oblio".

Manuela Salvi, oggi giornalista alla Radio della Svizzera romanda, ricorda quando nel 1974, all'età di 14 anni, dei compagni si prendevano gioco di lei perché se l'iniziativa "Per la protezione della Svizzera" fosse stata accettata sarebbe forse stata rispedita in Italia.

A ormai quasi quarant'anni di distanza, Oscar Tosato, membro dell'esecutivo della città di Losanna, sente ancora salire la rabbia quando pensa al giorno in cui vide affisso all'entrata di una discoteca di Bienne un cartello con la scritta "Vietato ai cani e agli italiani".
Né di qui, né di altrove

Queste vicende hanno perlomeno avuto un pregio: molti emigranti e i loro figli sono stati immunizzati dal virus della xenofobia, un virus che oggi assume le forme del musulmano, del balcanico o dell'africano… Molti, ma non tutti però, come sottolinea Manuela Salvi, parlando dell'enorme buco di memoria di quegli italiani, emigrati e non, che oggi hanno paura e addirittura a volte odiano lo straniero.

Le testimonianze raccolte da Durous hanno anche il merito di far venire a galla un sentimento di impossibile appartenenza. "Un piede sull'asfalto ginevrino, un altro in Veneto, non mi sento mai veramente al posto giusto", scrive sempre Massimo Lorenzi nella prefazione.

"Un sentimento d'estraneità, che a volte mi crea un certo malessere, ma che offre sicuramente un vantaggio: sono vaccinato contro ogni forma di patriottismo ad oltranza. Né patria da amare a dismisura, né bandiera davanti alla quale prostrarmi".

Daniele Mariani, swissinfo.ch

Gli italiani in Svizzera

1970: 526'579

1980: 421'542

1990: 379'734

2000: 321'639

2009: 289'111

Alla fine del 2009, gli italiani erano ancora la comunità straniera più importante in Svizzera, con una percentuale del 17,2%. Al secondo posto figurano i cittadini tedeschi (250'471 persone, 14,9%) e al terzo i portoghesi (205'255, 12,2%).

Il numero di italiani è costantemente diminuito dal 1974 (allora erano 559'184), principalmente per i rientri in patria e le naturalizzazioni.
Le iniziative contro l'inforestierimento

La prima iniziativa popolare contro quella che era definita la "Überfremdung", l'inforestierimento, è lanciata nel 1965 dal Partito democratico del canton Zurigo. Il parlamento federale la rifiuta e viene ritirata nel 1968. I cittadini svizzeri non si pronunciano quindi su questa iniziativa.

La seconda, denominata contro l'inforestierimento, è depositata nel maggio del 1969. Il principale promotore è il parlamentare dell'Azione nazionale, partito d'estrema destra, James Schwarzenbach. L'iniziativa, che chiede di fissare un tetto massimo del 10% per la popolazione straniera (ciò che avrebbe comportato l'espulsione di 300'000 persone), è respinta nel giugno del 1970 dal 54% dei votanti. In otto cantoni e semicantoni, i sì superano comunque il 50%.

La terza, depositata nel novembre del 1972 e promossa ancora una volta da James Schwarzenbach, viene bocciata nell'ottobre del 1974 dal 65,8% dei votanti. Questa volta l'iniziativa, respinta in tutti i cantoni, chiedeva di limitare il numero di stranieri a 500'000 persone e al 12% della popolazione di ogni cantone (eccezion fatta per Ginevra).

I cittadini svizzeri sono chiamati alle urne ancora una volta nel marzo del 1977. L'iniziativa questa volta vuole introdurre un limite del 12,5% della popolazione straniera a livello nazionale. Il testo è respinto col 70,5% di no. Lo stesso giorno è bocciata una seconda iniziativa, che domandava di limitare le naturalizzazioni.

Altre due iniziative volte a limitare il numero di stranieri sono sottoposte al popolo svizzero nel dicembre del 1988 e nel settembre del 2000. Entrambe sono respinte.

Con gli occhi di Alvaro Bizzarri, il regista operaio

L'omaggio politicamente più significativo è quello che il Festival di Locarno ha recentemente reso ad Alvaro Bizzarri, operaio italiano, emigrato in Svizzera agli inizi degli anni Settanta. Una pagina di storia.  [...]
Cinema svizzero Festival del Film Locarno Relazioni italo-svizzere

La fotografia dei "vecchi" immigrati italiani

Decine di migliaia di italiani hanno deciso di invecchiare in Svizzera. Nella Giornata internazionale dei migranti del 18 dicembre, swissinfo si sofferma sulla vita da pensionati dei primi lavoratori stranieri immigrati nella Confederazione dopo il 1950.  [...]

La lunga storia dell'immigrazione in Svizzera

Il parlamento federale si appresta a discutere una nuova legge sugli stranieri. Una materia che ha bisogno di una buona spolverata, perché il testo in vigore risale al 26 marzo 1931.  [...]

I "Tschingg" di ieri, i campioni di oggi

Al Museo della Bärengasse, una mostra racconta la storia degli italiani a Zurigo, analizzando pregiudizi e stereotipi che accompagnano la loro integrazione.  [...]

Il secolo degli italiani

Gli italiani cominciarono a giungere in massa in Svizzera dopo il 1870, per i lavori alla galleria ferroviaria del Gottardo. Da allora hanno influito sulla società elvetica come nessun altro gruppo d’immigrati.  [...]

I volti dell'emigrazione

Uno sguardo originale sugli immigrati.  [...]
Album


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2014)

Ciao Conte,

c'è un fatto di fondo: 
Non ho esaltato la Svizzera come migliore. 


Ma se proprio ci tieni ...  ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> c'è un fatto di fondo:
> Non ho esaltato la Svizzera come migliore.
> ...


Ma peggio dell'Italia si.
Perchè la Svizzera mia cara è sempre stata ottimo rifugio solo per i ricchi.
Solo per chi porta soldi.

E ste robe, mi spiace, le conosco nelle mie carni.

Perchè mia cara
Mio bisnonno materno
faceva il cuoco a San Gallo.

Mio nonno è nato là-

E furono TUTTI espulsi i poveracci di lavoratori nel 1914
Mica hanno detto ah desso c'è la guerra vi aiutiamo no?

NO.

Siete italiani, quindi potreste essere fonte di fastidi per noi.

E non hanno potuto portare via nulla da là.
Altro che ti diamo i contributi INPS.


----------



## MK (1 Giugno 2014)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Tu lavori 12 - 14  h al giorno 7 giorni su 7 ?
> Oppure accetteresti di lavorare 12 - 14  h al giorno 7 giorni su 7 ?
> 
> Io si .........ci sono andato vicino e l'ho fatto per parecchi anni
> lavoravo 6 giorni su 7 dalle 10 fino a 15 ore al giorno....


Lavoro da trent'anni e ne avrei piene le palle a dire la verità... Comunque sì, mi mantenevo agli studi facendo la cameriera e non c'erano we ferie ad agosto ecc.ecc.


----------



## MK (1 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Già.
> Una famiglia che conosco ha assunto una tata filippina, che dividerà la stanza con il loro figlio di 4 anni, un bambino irrequieto e con grandi problemi di linguaggio, visti i genitori imbecilli che si ritrova.
> La poverina avrà il privilegio di avere un divisorio per potersi almeno cambiare in pace.
> 6 giorni su 7, un giorno di riposo e tutto questo per vitto, alloggio, per modo di dire, e 850 euro.
> ...


Vedi che su qualcosa siamo d'accordo?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Lavoro da trent'anni e ne avrei piene le palle a dire la verità... Comunque sì, mi mantenevo agli studi facendo la cameriera e non c'erano we ferie ad agosto ecc.ecc.


:up::up::up::up::up:
Fatto anch'io quella vitaccia...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma peggio dell'Italia si.
> Perchè la Svizzera mia cara è sempre stata ottimo rifugio solo per i ricchi.
> Solo per chi porta soldi.
> 
> ...



Ciao

si, conosco la tua storia ... 


HOOOO ... ci troviamo nel 2014 ... 
100 anni dopo ... :rotfl:




sienne


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, conosco la tua storia ...
> 
> ...


E le cose NON sono cambiate.
GLi Svizzeri amano solo chi porta loro soldi.

E che il resto d'Europa
si vergogni.

Sulla questione immigrazione

si sono tutti voltati dall'altra parte.


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E le cose NON sono cambiate.
> GLi Svizzeri amano solo chi porta loro soldi.
> 
> E che il resto d'Europa
> ...



Ciao 

ho capito ora ... 

con fanalino d'Europa, intendevo, 
che l'Italia fa parte di quei paesi che MENO stranieri accoglie ... 

http://www.alla-fonte.it/joomla/ita...ina-e-rifugiati-le-cifre-delleuropa-a-27.html




PS: Si, sono, mi sembra, tre cantoni che hanno agevolato le tasse ai super ricchi. 
Zugo di sicuro ... Ma intanto pagano ...  ... 



sienne


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che è così un po' ovunque.
> 
> ...


Infatti io sono incazzata con lo Stato mica con loro. Loro non c'entrano


----------



## free (1 Giugno 2014)

veramente si parlava dei soldi dei contribuenti dedicati al sociale, e in che modo 
secondo me sarebbe meglio abbandonare gli esempi del vicino di pianerottolo, e lanciare uno sguardo un po' più ampio e possibilmente scevro da quella boiata che è il politicamente corretto
comunque più di 7 miliardi di rimesse all'anno, che da una parte contribuisce allo sviluppo di altri paesi, cosa di per sè buona, ma dall'altra non aiuta certo la crescita della domanda interna e gli investimenti da noi, perchè questo tipo di rimesse evidentemente non prevede una vita stabile ed integrata nel nostro paese, ma anzi
per dire, gli 80 € di Renzi si spera abbiano un effetto positivo sulla domanda interna, quindi sono aspetti che vanno valutati in macroeconomia, al di là di cosa farà la filippina coi suoi soldi:singleeye:
tuttavia, come non detto, buona continuazione


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti io sono incazzata con lo Stato mica con loro. Loro non c'entrano



Ciao

a quando la rivoluzione? ... 

Quanto ancora? ... 

Vediamo cosa combina Renzi? ... 



sienne


----------



## disincantata (1 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a quando la rivoluzione? ...
> 
> ...



Secondo me si fa confusione tra aiuti ai rifugiati politici, doverosi, in proporzione molto pochi per la difficoltà del rilascio di rifugiato,  ed aiuti agli extracomunitari in generale che non mi sembra abbondino.

Addirittura fino a pochi mesi fa la Legge prevedeva la galera per chi non aveva il permesso di soggiorno o scaduto.

Io vedo tantissimi immigrati che cercano di sopravvivere facendo ogni tipo di lavoro, senza orari, malpagati, spesso vittime si truffe ed imbrogli, per non parlare di chi vende merce e ogni due per tre deve scappare per non farsi sequestrare la merce che cerca di vendere per sopravvivere.
Come se tutto il male dell'Itallia dipendesse da borse o fazzoletti di carta venduti per strada.

Abbiamo la memoria corte e ci dimentichiamo di quanti italiani sono andati all'estero per mangiare, ed anche in Svizzera venivano emarginati e sfruttati.

Il vero problema è che è in atto lo smantellamento della stato sociale ed andrà sempre peggio per molti, quindi gli altri diventano gli usurpatori.

Il problema è generale ed è lo sfruttamento che prima riguardava solo gli stranieri poveri ora riguarda anche molti italiani.

L'edilizia pubblica quasi inesistente. L'edilizia convenzionata sparita. 

I mancati controlli dell'ispettorato del lavoro a gente assunta per poche ore al giorno poi messa a lavorare 12/14 ore al giorno.

Lo vedo stagionalmente qui dove il personale fino a sei sette anni fa era  locale ed è stato sostituito prima con romeni poi con bulgari, senza un giorno di riposo e con orari non prestabiliti a 700/800 al  massimo  euro al mese.
Sinceramente anche se i soldi se li portano in Bulgaria è il minimo che possono fare dopo essere stati spremuti per tre/quattro mesi. Direi che sono loro che dovrebbero denunciare chi li paga. 

Non sono loro a rubare il lavoro, ma i datori di lavoro ad andarli a cercare dove costano poco e non reclamano diritti e riposi.
In compenso ogni giorno c'è il pellegrinaggio di ragazze del posto che inutilmente lasciano il curriculum.


Una guerra tra disperati, con esigenze diverse ma sempre disperati.


----------



## Principessa (1 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> Secondo mio punto di vista?
> Assumono stranieri?
> 
> ...


Prima di tutto, tutti sti mantenuti che non fanno un cavolo devi dirmi dove sono. Si vede che sei lontano dalla realtà complessiva... 
Ti consiglio di fare un esperimento, pubblica un annuncio di lavoro, nemmeno serio, magari un lavoro del cavolo tipo telemarketing, e vedi quanti ti risponderanno... 

C'è di vero, nelle tue affermazioni, che purtroppo molti giovani sono costretti a rimanere a casa dei genitori grazie alla precarietà introdotta dal centrosinistra e ai contratti a progetto introdotti dalla destra inutile di Berlusconi e peggiorati dalla riforma Fornero. 
Ma meno male che non tutti stanno così male da dover lavorare a condizioni mortificanti per far arricchire lo stronzo di turno. Cosa che fanno i disperati, come molti poveri stranieri che vengono qui.

Per come la vedo io, se un imprenditore non è capace di dare un minimo di dignità ai suoi impiegati, è meglio che se ne va a fanculo all'estero. Però poi rimanesse anche lì a far business. 

Sai quando mi chiamano gli operatori Vodafone dall'Albania cosa rispondo? 
"Mi dispiace signorina, rispetto il suo lavoro e la sua nazionalità, ma credo che la Vodafone non dovrebbe fare affari qui visto che se n'è andata per risparmiare."

Tu vorresti che tua figlia fosse sfruttata, umiliata e costretta a lavorare per uno stipendio indecente? 

Io credo di no. 

Io non lo vorrei per i miei figli. 

Ci sono persone che hanno rischiato tutto per avere certi diritti, non vedo perché dobbiamo tornare indietro a tempi che sarebbe meglio dimenticare.


----------



## Principessa (1 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Secondo me si fa confusione tra aiuti ai rifugiati politici, doverosi, in proporzione molto pochi per la difficoltà del rilascio di rifugiato,  ed aiuti agli extracomunitari in generale che non mi sembra abbondino.
> 
> Addirittura fino a pochi mesi fa la Legge prevedeva la galera per chi non aveva il permesso di soggiorno o scaduto.
> 
> ...


Un applauso, disy!


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Secondo me si fa confusione tra aiuti ai rifugiati politici, doverosi, in proporzione molto pochi per la difficoltà del rilascio di rifugiato,  ed aiuti agli extracomunitari in generale che non mi sembra abbondino.
> 
> Addirittura fino a pochi mesi fa la Legge prevedeva la galera per chi non aveva il permesso di soggiorno o scaduto.
> 
> ...



Ciao

ecco ... 

 ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (2 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> veramente si parlava dei soldi dei contribuenti dedicati al sociale, e in che modo
> secondo me sarebbe meglio abbandonare gli esempi del vicino di pianerottolo, e lanciare uno sguardo un po' più ampio e possibilmente scevro da quella boiata che è il politicamente corretto
> comunque più di 7 miliardi di rimesse all'anno, che da una parte contribuisce allo sviluppo di altri paesi, cosa di per sè buona, *ma dall'altra non aiuta certo la crescita della domanda interna e gli investimenti da noi, perchè questo tipo di rimesse evidentemente non prevede una vita stabile ed integrata nel nostro paese, ma anzi
> per dire, gli 80 € di Renzi si spera abbiano un effetto positivo sulla domanda interna, quindi sono aspetti che vanno valutati in macroeconomia, al di là di cosa farà la filippina coi suoi soldi*:singleeye:
> tuttavia, come non detto, buona continuazione


la crescita della domanda interna con questi chiari di luna all'orizzonte la vedo una chimera... sovraproduzione di beni e servizi, stipendi da terzo mondo, precariato, disoccupazione, mancato ricambio generazionale, corruzione dilagante, burocrazia bizantina, criminalità organizzata al top... sicuramente dimentico qualcosa :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> la crescita della domanda interna con questi chiari di luna all'orizzonte la vedo una chimera... sovraproduzione di beni e servizi, stipendi da terzo mondo, precariato, disoccupazione, mancato ricambio generazionale, corruzione dilagante, burocrazia bizantina, criminalità organizzata al top... sicuramente dimentico qualcosa :unhappy:


Si
Dimentichi una cosa importantissima
Fisco strangola imprese.

E sono anni che confindustria implora in ginocchio lo stato.

Ora lo stato paga in termini di welfare.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Prima di tutto, tutti sti mantenuti che non fanno un cavolo devi dirmi dove sono. Si vede che sei lontano dalla realtà complessiva...
> Ti consiglio di fare un esperimento, pubblica un annuncio di lavoro, nemmeno serio, magari un lavoro del cavolo tipo telemarketing, e vedi quanti ti risponderanno...
> 
> C'è di vero, nelle tue affermazioni, che purtroppo molti giovani sono costretti a rimanere a casa dei genitori grazie alla precarietà introdotta dal centrosinistra e ai contratti a progetto introdotti dalla destra inutile di Berlusconi e peggiorati dalla riforma Fornero.
> ...


Sai mi arrivano ancora a casa le offerte di lavoro:
Qualifica saldatore.
E mi danno anche bei schei.

Forse io e te abbiamo una concezione tutta differente del lavoro.

Io vorrei che mia figlia fosse una persona che si adatta ad OGNI lavoro...perchè
è scuola di vita...
E non a questo no, l'altro no, ecc..ecc..ecc...

A mio avviso con i problemi del mondo del lavoro non c'entra nè la sinistra nè la destra

centra solo questo:

Una volta i nostri prodotti erano molto competitivi per l'estero, ora ci ha egregiamente sostituito la cina e i paesi emergenti.

Fine della storia.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma per voi Grillo è normale?
> si
> no
> mi astengo


Comunque secondo me Grillo farà un flop colossale.
Ha perso.

Lui contava a furia di contar balle in te le piazze...di ripetere il miracolo di Bossi no?

Il successo della lega fu dovuto a un voto di protesta degli italiani no?

Solo a che sto giro il voto di protesta è andato a Renzi.

E secondo me, dato che c'è da far fora grillo e il suo movimento,
Berlusconi sarà novello Craxi.

Come faceva Craxi con la dc no?
O io sto con voi e fate quello che digo mi, o il governo cade no?

Quindi il merito storico di Grillo è:
Aver spinto gli italiani verso Renzi, nonostante sia sinistra.
E di aver ridimensionato Berlusca al giusto posto.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> veramente si parlava dei soldi dei contribuenti dedicati al sociale, e in che modo
> secondo me sarebbe meglio abbandonare gli esempi del vicino di pianerottolo, e lanciare uno sguardo un po' più ampio e possibilmente scevro da quella boiata che è il politicamente corretto
> comunque più di 7 miliardi di rimesse all'anno, che da una parte contribuisce allo sviluppo di altri paesi, cosa di per sè buona, ma dall'altra non aiuta certo la crescita della domanda interna e gli investimenti da noi, perchè questo tipo di rimesse evidentemente non prevede una vita stabile ed integrata nel nostro paese, ma anzi
> per dire, gli 80 € di Renzi si spera abbiano un effetto positivo sulla domanda interna, quindi sono aspetti che vanno valutati in macroeconomia, al di là di cosa farà la filippina coi suoi soldi:singleeye:
> tuttavia, come non detto, buona continuazione


Italia
Paese di industria di trasformazione.
I schei i nostri industriali li hanno fatti sempre con l'estero e non certo con la domanda interna.


----------



## MK (2 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io vorrei che mia figlia fosse una persona che si adatta ad OGNI lavoro...perchè
> è scuola di vita...
> E non a questo no, l'altro no, ecc..ecc..ecc...


Su questo concordo con te. Ogni lavoro è dignitoso.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Prima di tutto, tutti sti mantenuti che non fanno un cavolo devi dirmi dove sono. Si vede che sei lontano dalla realtà complessiva...
> Ti consiglio di fare un esperimento, pubblica un annuncio di lavoro, nemmeno serio, magari un lavoro del cavolo tipo telemarketing, e vedi quanti ti risponderanno...
> 
> C'è di vero, nelle tue affermazioni, che purtroppo molti giovani sono costretti a rimanere a casa dei genitori grazie alla precarietà introdotta dal centrosinistra e ai contratti a progetto introdotti dalla destra inutile di Berlusconi e peggiorati dalla riforma Fornero.
> ...


Ragioniamo storicamente
Sinistra e Destra

Il termine lavoro
Per le sinistre è sempre stato DIRITTO.
Per le destre è sempre stato DOVERE.

Un imprenditore PER LEGGE è tenuto a pagare gli stipendi secondo la categoria e il livello, ed è tenuto a darti il minimo sindacale. PER LEGGE.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Su questo concordo con te. Ogni lavoro è dignitoso.


Bon e io ti dico che qua da me
Il distretto conciario più grande d'Europa!

Bon 
se domani gli extra se ne vanno, mettono in crisi il settore.

Da noi il termine lavoro era: Conceria

O vai a scuola a o vai in conceria...

E sempre qui da noi, nessuno "si fida" a dare il lavoro in nero.

Perchè lo Stato è presente e controlla.

Però le badanti sono tutte ucraine, polacche ecc..ecc.ecc...


----------



## Principessa (2 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai mi arrivano ancora a casa le offerte di lavoro:
> Qualifica saldatore.
> E mi danno anche bei schei.
> 
> ...


Si. Per me il lavoro è un diritto e non un privilegio. L'adattarsi a qualsiasi lavoro non significa dover accettare stipendi da fame o condizioni mortificanti, a meno che non sei costretto, perché devi mantenere una famiglia e hai un mutuo da pagare. 

Ma sai che molti nemmeno sono costretti? Semplicemente sono pigri e vili, hanno paura.

Io ho fatto parecchi lavori di merda e ho accettato di fare la dipendente anche con un contratto a progetto, ma per esempio non ho accettato di dichiarare il falso davanti a una commissione. 

Pentita? Mai. 

Anche perché la mia ex azienda quella commessa l'ha persa, è stata squalificata dalla gara perché ha imbrogliato. Quindi avrei guadagnato due mesi ma poi sarei andata a casa lo stesso, senza grandi possibilità di fargli vertenza.

Dici bene, il mondo non lo rovinano quelli di destra o quelli di sinistra, ma le pecore senza valori e senza dignità. 


Una mia ex collega, compagna convinta, non solo è una lecchina di primo ordine, ma ha litigato con i suoi cari e non ci parla più, per spartirsi pochi soldi che il padre ha lasciato loro.


----------



## Principessa (2 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon e io ti dico che qua da me
> Il distretto conciario più grande d'Europa!
> 
> Bon
> ...


Ma lo sai quanto offre una famiglia a una donna per fare la badante, vista anche la crisi che c'è?
Significa lavorare lì 6 o anche 7 giorni su 7 senza avere più una vita privata, per avere 800 euro, se si è fortunati. 

Nessuno dovrebbe accettare, in uno Stato sano. 

Lo Stato anche ci dovrebbe pensare ai propri vecchi, non solo le famiglie, che non hanno ovviamente i soldi per offrire lavoro dignitoso a qualcuno.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si. Per me il lavoro è un diritto e non un privilegio. L'adattarsi a qualsiasi lavoro non significa dover accettare stipendi da fame o condizioni mortificanti, a meno che non sei costretto, perché devi mantenere una famiglia e hai un mutuo da pagare.
> 
> Ma sai che molti nemmeno sono costretti? Semplicemente sono pigri e vili, hanno paura.
> 
> ...


Invece per me un dovere.
Comunque sul giornale oggi offrono due contratti a tempo indeterminato
Impiegata 27 anni max con tot esperienza.

Due posti da serigrafo altovicentino.

Ora io non so fare il serigrafo
Ed è giusto secondo te che dato che io ho 47 anni venga assunto e pagato anche se non so fare il mestiere?
Non sarebbe più giusto venir assunto con contrattin da apprendista?

Per vedere se sono in grado di imparare quel mestiere?

Ah per inciso per me non esistono lavori di merda.
Solo lavori molto remunerativi e lavori poco remunerativi.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma lo sai quanto offre una famiglia a una donna per fare la badante, vista anche la crisi che c'è?
> Significa lavorare lì 6 o anche 7 giorni su 7 senza avere più una vita privata, per avere 800 euro, se si è fortunati.
> 
> Nessuno dovrebbe accettare, in uno Stato sano.
> ...


Si lo so...
I miei suoceri hanno badante.
Ovviamente in regola eh?

http://www.colfebadantionline.it/retribuzioni-minime-per-il-2014.html



TABELLE MINIMI RETRIBUTIVI 2014

Valido dal 1° gennaio al 31 dicembre 2014
categoria 	Tabella A 	Tabella B 	Tabella C 	Tabella D 	Tabella E 	Tabella G
Conviventi 	Non Conviventi 	Assistenza Notturna 	Presenza Notturna 	Copertura giorni riposo**
Tempo Pieno 	Lavoratori di cui Art. 15 2°c. fino a 30 ore sett. 	  	Autosufficienti 	Non Autosufficienti 	Livello Unico h 21.00 - 8.00 	 
Stipendio Mensile 	Stipendio Orario 	Stipendio Mensile 	Stipendio mensile 	Stipendio Orario
A 	€ 614,85 	  	€ 4,47 	  	  	€ 645,61 	 
A Super 	€ 726,66 	  	€ 5,27 	  	  	  	 
B 	€ 782,55 	€ 558,97 	€ 5,59 	  	  	  	 
B Super 	€ 838,45 	€ 586,91 	€ 5,93 	 € 964,22 	  	  	 
C 	€ 894,36 	€ 648,39 	€ 6,26 	  	  	  	 
C Super 	€ 950,25 	  	€ 6,58 	  	 €1.092,78 	  	€ 7,14
D* 	€ 1.117,93 	  	€ 7,60 	  	  	  	 
D Super* 	€ 1.173,83 	  	€ 7,93 	  	  € 1.349,92 	  	€ 8,61

* (per D e D Super, indennità € 165,31)

** Assistenza a persone non autosufficienti con prestazioni limitate alla copertura dei giorni di riposo dei lavoratori titolari (valori orari)


www.colfebadantionline.it

fonte: Ministero del Lavoro e delle Politiche Sociali

Tabella F: indennità minima vitto e alloggio 2014
Valido dal 1° gennaio al 31 dicembre 2014
(valori giornalieri)
Pranzo e/o Colazione 	€ 1,88 	TOTALE INDENNITA' VITTO E ALLOGGIO 	€ 5,39
Cena 	€ 1,88
Alloggio 	€ 1,63

Per dati sul passato, il riferimento è il sito del Ministero del Lavoro e delle Politiche Sociali.

Al minimo retributivo fissato per legge per lo specifico livello di inquadramento del lavoratore, vanno aggiunti gli scatti di anzianità previsti per ogni biennio di servizio svolto presso lo stesso datore di lavoro, la quota vitto e alloggio se convivente e gli eventuali superminimi ovvero aumenti per merito.

I minimi retributivi sono al netto dei contributi.

I contributi dovuti per un’ora di lavoro vanno calcolati sulla base della retribuzione oraria effettiva: ovvero la retribuzione convenuta (che deve corrispondere almeno al minimo retributivo previsto per quel livello di inquadramento, come da tabella) + scatti di anzianità (eventuali) + superminimo (eventuale) + quota vitto e alloggio + quota teedicesima.

Vedi: Retribuzione oraria effettiva e L'importo dei contributi.

AGGIORNAMENTI RETRIBUTIVI

Le retribuzioni minime di colf e badanti vengono aggiornate annualmente, in base alla variazione del costo della vita.

I nuovi valori vengono fissati ogni anno, con decorrenza dal 1° gennaio di ciascun anno (se non diversamente stabilito) dalla Commissione nazionale per l'aggiornamento retributivo, composta dai rappresentanti delle Organizzazioni sindacali dei lavoratori e delle Associazioni dei datori di lavoro che hanno stipulato il CCNL CGIL/CISL/UIL/Federcolf/Fidaldo/Domina.

La commissione viene convocata da CCNL ogni anno entro e non oltre il 20 dicembre presso il Ministero del Lavoro e Previdenza sociale, al fine di determinare la variazione degli stipendi minimi e dei valori sostitutivi di vitto e alloggio per l'anno a venire.

Dopo la terza convocazione della Commissione, in caso di mancato accordo o di assenza delle parti, il Ministero del Lavoro e Previdenza sociale è delegato dalle parti a determinare la variazione periodica degli stipendi minimi dei collaboratori familiari in misura pari all'80% della variazione del costo della vita per le famiglie di impiegati e operai rilevate dall’ ISTAT al 30 novembre di ogni anno, e del 100% per i valori convenzionali di vitto e alloggio.



Fonti normative: Artt. 34, 37, 44 CCNL 2013





Ultimo aggiornamento Martedì 11 Febbraio 2014 16:22

LA RETRIBUZIONE

    Stipendi minimi
    Il CUD per lavoratori domestici
    La retribuzione base
    La busta paga
    La dichiarazione dei redditi delle colf
    Indennità di vitto e alloggio
    Tredicesima
    Scatti di anzianità
    Lavoro straordinario festivo
    Superminimo individuale
    Retribuzione delle festività
    Retribuzione del lavoro straordinario
    Lavoro straordinario diurno
    Lavoro straordinario notturno
    Danni domestici


----------



## Principessa (2 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece per me un dovere.
> Comunque sul giornale oggi offrono due contratti a tempo indeterminato
> Impiegata 27 anni max con tot esperienza.
> 
> ...


Forse non hai capito che la maggioranza delle aziende oggi non fa nemmeno i contratti da apprendista ma solo quelli a progetto... 

Come definiresti tu un lavoro molto poco qualificato e poco remunerativo? Io lo definisco di merda. 
Lavorare, per esempio, in un call center, per fare contratti telecom, e beccarsi una quantità infinita di vaffanculo, per me è un lavoro di merda. 
Lo stesso vale per quei poveracci che devono occuparsi di vendita porta a porta. Farsi un mazzo così di giorno, di sera e nei weekend per portare a casa stipendi da fame. Perché la tua azienda di merda ti paga a contratto, non per il prezioso tempo che gli dedichi. 

Tra l'altro è ampiamente dimostrato come coltivare e premiare la professionalità dei propri dipendenti piuttosto che badare alla quantità e trattarli da numeri, porti a un aumento della produzione. 
La gente felice lavora meglio. Vende di più. 

Sarà questo uno dei motivi, oltre alle troppe tasse, per cui i cari imprenditori italiani, molti pezzenti e avidi come pochi, sono in crisi?


Anche qui a Roma ci sono parecchie offerte di lavoro. E un oceano di gente che ha bisogno di lavorare. Non bastano.


----------



## Nobody (2 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si
> Dimentichi una cosa importantissima
> Fisco strangola imprese.
> 
> ...


che il fisco, e lo stato in generale, sia percepito (spesso a ragione) come un vampiro schifoso è un fatto. Ma qui si dovrebbe tornare troppo indietro e andare a vedere come si è formata questa cosa chiamata Italia.


----------



## Nobody (2 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque secondo me Grillo farà un flop colossale.
> Ha perso.
> 
> Lui contava a furia di contar balle in te le piazze...di ripetere il miracolo di Bossi no?
> ...


Ma davvero pensi che Renzi sia di sinistra? Quali valori di sinistra vedi incarnati in lui?  E davvero pensi che se gli italiani avessero percepito Renzi di sinistra, gli avrebbero tributato il 40% dei voti?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito che la maggioranza delle aziende oggi non fa nemmeno i contratti da apprendista ma solo quelli a progetto...
> 
> Come definiresti tu un lavoro molto poco qualificato e poco remunerativo? Io lo definisco di merda.
> Lavorare, per esempio, in un call center, per fare contratti telecom, e beccarsi una quantità infinita di vaffanculo, per me è un lavoro di merda.
> ...


Ma nessuno ti obbliga a lavorare
Puoi benissimo scegliere di fare l'accattona.

Esistono due categorie di imprenditori:
I capaci e gli incapaci.

Sono in crisi perchè non ci sono ordini.

Poi proprio visto oggi.
Mio amico progetta un' eccezionale amplificatore.
Bon che cosa ha fatto?

L'ha fatto realizzare in cina.

Proprio oggi assieme allibiti guardavamo come è assemblato che so un crown per fare un nome blasonato
e questo qui...

Però i costi sono bassi...

E' come se mio padre avesse detto...
Ehi tu...ma quali due ore a cambiare na cinghia di distribuzion...sei matto?
Ci devi impiegare mezz'ora...che qua per guadagnare tu devi cambiarne almeno dieci in una giornata...

Bon che quell'oceano di persone che vedi...
Inizi a pulire la città, anche solo per passare il tempo.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> che il fisco, e lo stato in generale, sia percepito (spesso a ragione) come un vampiro schifoso è un fatto. Ma qui si dovrebbe tornare troppo indietro e andare a vedere come si è formata questa cosa chiamata Italia.


Basterebbe vedere l'IVA.
Sempre salita e mai scesa...

Invece....


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma davvero pensi che Renzi sia di sinistra? Quali valori di sinistra vedi incarnati in lui?  E davvero pensi che se gli italiani avessero percepito Renzi di sinistra, gli avrebbero tributato il 40% dei voti?


Se non era di sinistra si candidava in un partito di destra no?
Io non ho MAI creduto al trasformismo dei comunisti. MAI.

E non ho votato Renzi perchè mi so detto...
Qui gatta ci cova...

Forse mi convinco se vedo la Meloni che si candida con il PD...O Storace...altrimenti manco morto mi fido...

Renzi fa troppo il figo della situazion

E non capisce che finirà come un agnello in mezzo ai lupi.

Scommettiamo?


----------



## Nobody (2 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Se non era di sinistra si candidava in un partito di destra no?*
> Io non ho MAI creduto al trasformismo dei comunisti. MAI.
> 
> E non ho votato Renzi perchè mi so detto...
> ...


non mi hai risposto


----------



## tenebroso67 (2 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ragioniamo storicamente
> Sinistra e Destra
> 
> Il termine lavoro
> ...


La differenza tra chi il lavoro lo aspetta e chi invece se lo crea.... giusto Conte ? Intendevi questo ?


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

non capisco ... veramente ... se si osserva, allora un po' tutti i lati ... 
Vogliamo parlare dei braccianti Sikh? E delle loro condizioni di lavoro?
O dei braccianti invisibili? Delle condizioni di schiavitù o caporalato? 
O le loro condizioni abitative? O delle loro condizioni sanitarie?
Quante denunce non ci sono stati e continuano? Sullo sfruttamento?
Un po' ovunque ... non solo al sud, e anche nei vari settori ... 

Se non ricordo male, l'Italia ha ricevuto anche una sentenza,
da parte della Corte Europea, per come ha gestito i flussi migratori,
andando contro i diritti dell'uomo ... e non si sta parlando di 100 anni fa. 

Basta guardare i dati ... il fanalino d'Europa ... un paese industrializzato! Cazzo!
Il 9,4 % di tutti gli stranieri in rapporto alla popolazione ...

A piangere miseria, facendo degli migrati un capo espiatorio. 
È una vergogna! È ipocrisia ... è uno schifo! Tocca il razzismo!
E dove ha portato questa politica o pensiero di paura contro l'immigrato?
Ricordando ... l'introduzione nel codice penale del reato di clandestinità
senza verifica ... o alle varie pratiche ILLEGALI di espulsioni collettive ... 
come anche le "costrette" ronde per mantenere l'ordine ... sfruttamento ... ecc. 
ma per favore proprio! Ma veramente! Basta! Basta con i cinesi, africani, philippine ecc. 

Sono cresciuta in un paese, dove il dato dello straniero supera il 21 % della popolazione. 
Beh, è un'altra realtà. Completamente. E lo svizzero, non è ricco. È più ricco l'italiano. 
Ma qui, c'è un senso civico, che per molti italiani qui, tocca l'assurdità ... e deridono ... 
Quanto si credono furbi ... proprio ieri, conoscenti, devono pagare oltre 400'000 Fr. alle tasse,
ma che credevano di stare in Italia ...  ... altro che condoni ... 



sienne


----------



## Principessa (3 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nessuno ti obbliga a lavorare
> Puoi benissimo scegliere di fare l'accattona.
> 
> Esistono due categorie di imprenditori:
> ...


Ma tu sei matto. 
Una persona senza lavoro dovrebbe pulire la città per passare il tempo?? 
Spero che scherzi. 
Non ti rendi proprio conto della crisi che c'è e non hai un minimo di rispetto. 

Chiaramente non tutti gli imprenditori che falliscono sono incapaci ma ovviamente un imprenditore che non investe sui suoi dipendenti e in pubblicità, allo scopo illusorio di massimizzare i profitti, ha meno possibilità di farcela. 
E a me non fa pena. 

Poi tu ti ostini a parlare di industria ma vorrei ricordare che il terziario è il settore più ampio dove oggi si lavora. 
E lì avere dipendenti appagati conta tantissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2014)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> La differenza tra chi il lavoro lo aspetta e chi invece se lo crea.... giusto Conte ? Intendevi questo ?


Intendo che per me lavorare è un dovere ben preciso, 
altrimenti pagnotta non ghe xe!

Se potessi vivere di rendita
Vissi d'arte e vissi d'amor

Farei benissimo a meno del lavor!

E mi dedicherei all'otium
a più non possum


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma tu sei matto.
> Una persona senza lavoro dovrebbe pulire la città per passare il tempo??
> Spero che scherzi.
> Non ti rendi proprio conto della crisi che c'è e non hai un minimo di rispetto.
> ...


Bon parliamo della tua professionalità.
Laurea in?
Master in?

Specialista in?

Che mestiere sai fare tu?
A cui tuo malgrado sono toccati lavori di merda

che devono sempre fare gli altri?

Il terziario è un settore che magna e basta
Uno dei settori che ha mandato in malora molte economie.

Cosa è il lavoro per certe persone?

Faticà! Annamo a faticà!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma per voi Grillo è normale?
> si
> no
> mi astengo



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Che bambinone

Ora invoca i brogli elettorali...

Mai osservato che Grillo parla parla
ma non produce mai nessuna prova tangibile sui suoi discorsi?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (3 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon parliamo della tua professionalità.
> Laurea in?
> Master in?
> 
> ...


guarda che qualunque economia avanzata si basa sul terziario... è il filo di collegamento che permette la produzione e la distribuzione dei beni.


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Che bambinone
> 
> *Ora invoca i brogli elettorali...
> ...



è un evergreen:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (3 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> è un evergreen:mrgreen:


ovviamente ci vogliono le prove o quantomeno forti indizi, prima di lanciare accuse così generiche... che tra l'altro fanno solo ulteriore danno al movimento. Ma questo paese è nato 150 anni fa sui brogli e decenni dopo ha scelto la repubblica coi brogli... ha poi dimostrato in tanti anni con varie stragi, complotti, miscugli di luridume di ogni colore ed estrazione, di essere un vero letamaio. Quindi francamente non mi meraviglierebbe.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Che bambinone
> 
> Ora invoca i brogli elettorali...
> ...


tipico di chi parla ...parla


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon parliamo della tua professionalità.
> Laurea in?
> Master in?
> 
> ...


Scritto da uno che suona pianoforti nelle chiese di paese....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (3 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon parliamo della tua professionalità.
> Laurea in?
> Master in?
> 
> ...


Non sono laureata ma conosco bene l'inglese, meno bene il francese, so usare tutti i principali applicativi informatici, ho esperienza di insegnamento e di segretariato in scuole private. 
Ho esperienza di vendita al dettaglio e ho fatto pure la barista e la cameriera. 
Nei periodi neri ho fatto telemarketing e anche recupero crediti. 
Ma non è il lavoro in sé a essere di merda. Se ci sono pochi posti disponibili per quello che io so fare meglio, è giusto chi sia assunto chi è più qualificato. 
L'aggettivo merda deriva sopratutto al poco che viene pagato, anche se rende tanto, ai capi. 
Cosa esattamente suggerisce al tuo cervello ottuso che io non meriterei, come tanti altri, di avere un lavoro pagato in modo decente? 
Parli facile dicendo che il lavoro lo si crea da sé. Tutti quelli con il culo parato parlano facile. È lo sport preferito dell'italiota medio dare giudizi
su chi è più sfortunato. 
Fate ridere


----------



## Principessa (3 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scritto da uno che suona pianoforti nelle chiese di paese....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho sempre pensato che la musica aprisse la mente ma devo ricredermi...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non sono laureata ma conosco bene l'inglese, meno bene il francese, so usare tutti i principali applicativi informatici, ho esperienza di insegnamento e di segretariato in scuole private.
> Ho esperienza di vendita al dettaglio e ho fatto pure la barista e la cameriera.
> Nei periodi neri ho fatto* telemarketing *e anche recupero crediti.
> Ma non è il lavoro in sé a essere di merda. Se ci sono pochi posti disponibili per quello che io so fare meglio, è giusto chi sia assunto chi è più qualificato.
> ...


Tipo che se all'una di notte metto su Teleciociaria ti becco che ti strusci lasciva su un materasso in vero lattice con memoria a 99 euro comprese spese di spedizione?


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2014)

*La*



Principessa ha detto:


> Non sono laureata ma conosco bene l'inglese, meno bene il francese, so usare tutti i principali applicativi informatici, ho esperienza di insegnamento e di segretariato in scuole private.
> Ho esperienza di vendita al dettaglio e ho fatto pure la barista e la cameriera.
> Nei periodi neri ho fatto telemarketing e anche recupero crediti.
> Ma non è il lavoro in sé a essere di merda. Se ci sono pochi posti disponibili per quello che io so fare meglio, è giusto chi sia assunto chi è più qualificato.
> ...


Condivido tutto.La questione è un'altra,da quale pulpito viene la predica poi....


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon parliamo della tua professionalità.
> Laurea in?
> Master in?
> 
> ...



Conte,
Laurea in,
Master in,
Dottorato in,
Ect....

Io e I miei amici siamo pieni di qualifiche, esperienze lavorative ect....
Capita anche che non si viene selezionati perche' si e' troppo qualificati (e non possono pagarti due soldi...)


Princess, sono momenti duri.
Hai tutta la mia solidarieta'.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> guarda che qualunque economia avanzata si basa sul terziario... è il filo di collegamento che permette la produzione e la distribuzione dei beni.


Bon allora oggi c'è troppo terziario
La distribuzione incide troppo sui costi.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> tipico di chi parla ...parla



Ma io ho ascoltato certi suoi discorsi...
Esempio lui dice che le discariche abusive sono colpa di industrie del nord che scaricano lì e indica Pavia e Piacenza...

Ma non ha le palle di dire...La Fiat, L'Ansaldo ecc...ecc..ecc...

Boni tutti così....

Senti già che ti leggo ti traduco una frase...

Quando io ti dico posso mettere giù, significa
Purtroppo adesso devo lasciarti anche se mi dispiace un casino
anche se credimi starei tutto il giorno al telefono a conversare....


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non sono laureata ma conosco bene l'inglese, meno bene il francese, so usare tutti i principali applicativi informatici, ho esperienza di insegnamento e di segretariato in scuole private.
> Ho esperienza di vendita al dettaglio e ho fatto pure la barista e la cameriera.
> Nei periodi neri ho fatto telemarketing e anche recupero crediti.
> Ma non è il lavoro in sé a essere di merda. Se ci sono pochi posti disponibili per quello che io so fare meglio, è giusto chi sia assunto chi è più qualificato.
> ...


Allora
Potresti considerare che lo stipendio base è regolato dai contratti di assunzione.

E dalla domanda e offerta

Per esempio oggi ho letto di azienda che offre contratto a tempo indeterminato e indica anche lo stipendio:
FULL TIME: dodicimila euro lordi l'anno.

Ti va?
Ok

Non ti va?
Ok

Invece mia cara principessa, mi ricordo bene da noi quando gli operai venivano in ufficio e dicevano
ehi bel tomo se mi dai tot io sono disposto anche a venire a lavorare da te...

Un imprenditore assume quando ha lavoro...

Se non ho lavoro con che cosa lo pago il tuo stipendio?
Me lo spieghi?

Logico agli imprenditori i soldi piovono dal cielo


Allora invece di lamentarti tanto

Prova tu a fare impresa

Nessuno te lo vieta

Apri partita iva

poi mi racconti come va.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato che la musica aprisse la mente ma devo ricredermi...


Pianoforti nelle chiese?
E quando mai

é strumento vietato in chiesa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

AHn vero Psichè del canova è un angelo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Conte,
> Laurea in,
> Master in,
> Dottorato in,
> ...


I dati dell'Istat letto oggi sono terrificanti
Siamo scesi al livello del 1977
E chi c'era ricorda bene i casini con gli scioperi ecc..ecc.ecc...

Là si che gli operai hanno fatto casino!

Ma nei momenti duri
MI ha insegnato mio padre

Bisogna sapersi adattare
Altrimenti si chiude baracca e burattini.

Vorrei proprio vedere dove stanno in questi ultimi anni gli imprenditori arrichiti.

Ovvio chi tra di loro non era imprenditore investitore è stato il primo a soccombere.


----------



## Principessa (3 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora
> Potresti considerare che lo stipendio base è regolato dai contratti di assunzione.
> 
> E dalla domanda e offerta
> ...


Tu vivi in una piccola realtà e ti ostini a negare quello che succede altrove.
Ma quando mai le persone rifiutano un posto a tempo indeterminato? 
Ma quando mai si pretende uno stipendio alto? 
E anche ciò che tu dici della crisi dell'imprenditoria è vero fino a un certo punto, perché moltissime imprese hanno lavoro da offrire ma vogliono anche fare profitto il più possibile. A questo si devono tutti i lavori con stipendi da fame che ci sono ora e la scarsa valorizzazione delle risorse umane. 
Io mi lamento, giustamente, come tanti altri, perché sono una brava persona e non mi merito un paese così. 

Fai un salto in una grande città, poi mi dirai.

Per rispondere a JB, magari avessi venduto materassi  sicuramente mi sarei presa meno vaffa.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu vivi in una piccola realtà e ti ostini a negare quello che succede altrove.
> Ma quando mai le persone rifiutano un posto a tempo indeterminato?
> Ma quando mai si pretende uno stipendio alto?
> E anche ciò che tu dici della crisi dell'imprenditoria è vero fino a un certo punto, perché moltissime imprese hanno lavoro da offrire *ma vogliono anche fare profitto il più possibile. *A questo si devono tutti i lavori con stipendi da fame che ci sono ora e la scarsa valorizzazione delle risorse umane.
> ...


non è logico?


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

una parte debole di tante imprese, è la mancata o cattiva cultura.
La cultura aziendale è la vitamina C ... soprattutto in certi periodi. 
Se si mira solo al profitto, anche dall'interno stesso, l'azienda si sgretola. 
C'è tanta confusione, tante contraddizioni, tante teste di pesci che puzzano. 
Quando manca una cultura che unisce le forze, allora vengono a mancare
anche gli sviluppi di idee / strategie ecc. adeguate per affrontare i cambiamenti 
del mercato - non sto dicendo che non lo capiscono, anzi - ma manca una 
coerenza interna. L'identità di cosa è l'azienda ... può essere determinante. 


sienne


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è logico?


E non hanno scrupoli...
Oggigiorno ci sono tutti I mezzi per fare profitto senza guardare il faccia nessuno.


Conte, dici che siamo "regrediti" al 1977, io ancora non ero nata e quindi non so com'era se non da racconti di chi ha vissuto quel periodo....pero' la gente protestava, scendeva in piazza...e se non dico male, qualcosa si e' mosso...

Ora com'e'? Boh...
Mi sembra un continuo peggioramento...e un senso di impotenza e di frustrazione...


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> E non hanno scrupoli...
> Oggigiorno ci sono tutti I mezzi per fare profitto senza guardare il faccia nessuno.
> 
> 
> ...


hai ragione; vi è stato tolto il diritto di garantirvi un futuro certo e solido.anni ed anni di fatica sui libri senza vedere riconosciuta la vostra preparazione .
una generazione che abbiamo lasciato colpevolmente allo sbando, è angosciante.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per rispondere a JB, magari avessi venduto materassi  sicuramente mi sarei presa meno vaffa.


E cosa vendevi in telepromozione? Ricci incazzati?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione; vi è stato tolto il diritto di garantirvi un futuro certo e solido.*anni ed anni di fatica sui libri senza vedere riconosciuta la vostra preparazione .*
> una generazione che abbiamo lasciato colpevolmente allo sbando, è angosciante.


Porca puttana.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2014)

dall'altra parte però le decine di suicidi che leggiamo sui giornali appartengono a piccoli imprenditori massacrati da equitalia e che non hanno di certo mai voluto "fare i furbi"...ma cercare di barcamenarsi in un mondo che non li agevola di certo nei costi di gestione dei dipendenti.


----------



## Principessa (3 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è logico?


Non è logico intaccare la dignità e non rispettare altre persone. 
Io non lo farei mai. È da vermi.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è logico intaccare la dignità e non rispettare altre persone.
> Io non lo farei mai. È da vermi.


certo.


----------



## Principessa (3 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dall'altra parte però le decine di suicidi che leggiamo sui giornali appartengono a piccoli imprenditori massacrati da equitalia e che non hanno di certo mai voluto "fare i furbi"...ma cercare di barcamenarsi in un mondo che non li agevola di certo nei costi di gestione dei dipendenti.


Anche questo è vero...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io ho ascoltato certi suoi discorsi...
> Esempio lui dice che le discariche abusive sono colpa di industrie del nord che scaricano lì e indica Pavia e Piacenza...
> 
> Ma non ha le palle di dire...La Fiat, L'Ansaldo ecc...ecc..ecc...
> ...



e ma cazzo...
sai che in questo giorni sono un po 
irascibile...


per il resto non so mai cosa dire 
perché da ogni lato possono esserci buone 
idee ...
ma poi attuarle non è facile o erano solo promesse...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu vivi in una piccola realtà e ti ostini a negare quello che succede altrove.
> Ma quando mai le persone rifiutano un posto a tempo indeterminato?
> Ma quando mai si pretende uno stipendio alto?
> E anche ciò che tu dici della crisi dell'imprenditoria è vero fino a un certo punto, perché moltissime imprese hanno lavoro da offrire ma vogliono anche fare profitto il più possibile. A questo si devono tutti i lavori con stipendi da fame che ci sono ora e la scarsa valorizzazione delle risorse umane.
> ...


Allora sono il primo a dire che ci sono dei problemi.
Per esempio spiegami questo:
La nostra sanità fa quel che può per garantire a tutti un servizio decoroso no?

Ora come mai gli ospedali deficitano in maniera paurosa di infermieri?
Ci sono stati anni in cui le strutture ospedaliere dovevano richiedere all'estero personale infermieristico.

Però ci sono tanti laureati in medicina che non trovano lavoro.
Sarebbero disposti a fare che so l'OSS o l'infermiere finchè non trovano posto come medico?

Guarda che visto con i miei occhi eh?
In certi ospedali gli infermieri non riescono a fare le ferie che spettano loro pe legge eh?


Parliamo di imprese e profitto.
Spiegami allora come mai, dato che dici che io non conosco le cose,
Spiegami come mai spedire due libri in brasile con poste italiane costa 25 euro
e con TNT 11? E il libro arriva prima?

Prova a ragionare così
La manodopera per un imprenditore è un costo.
Un costo di produzione.

Sai sono anni che io sostengo questo.
Perchè i salari non vengono corrisposti come percentuale del guadagno di un imprenditore?

Potrebbe essere un'idea no?
Di tutto quello che tu mi fai guadagnare il 20% è tuo.

Ma occhio amica mia
anche il 20% delle perdite sarà tuo.
Anche il 20% di merce protestata, magari perchè tu hai lavorato MALE
Anche il 20% di insoluti sarà tuo...

Finchè un dipendente non impara a vedere anche con gli occhi dell'imprenditore
NON capirà mai che cosa sia il lavoro a 360 gradi.

Ma solo la metà.

In coro confindustria ti chiede
Aè sibilla cumana ti paghiamo a peso d'oro se ci mostri quali imprese
hanno molto lavoro da offrire.

Guarda che il dato emergente è desolante.
L'imprenditore italiano medio, viaggia con la metà del fatturato che faceva prima del 2008.

Oppure che i signori dipendenti facciano come hanno già fatto:
rilevino l'azienda e si organizzino in cooperativa.

Te la dico io un'altra cosa, da figlio di imprenditore.
Guarda che quando hai manodopera specializzata, i tuoi dipendenti, te li tieni da conto.

Sai perchè?
Perchè mia cara signorina, per la legge numero uno dell'economia, se tu li tratti male
loro andranno a lavorare PER LA CONCORRENZA.

E oggi mia cara, per un imprenditore è lotta all'arma bianca.
I pochi ordini che ci sono, se li fregano un con l'altro al ribasso.

Uno dei motivi della crisi è anche che ci sono troppe aziende che producono tot, e il mercato non c'è.

Il mercato non c'è, anche perchè...

Casso non è uscire dall'euro la soluzione, ma rendere l'euro più debole contro il dollaro.


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dall'altra parte però le decine di suicidi che leggiamo sui giornali appartengono a piccoli imprenditori massacrati da equitalia e che non hanno di certo mai voluto "fare i furbi"...ma cercare di barcamenarsi in un mondo che non li agevola di certo nei costi di gestione dei dipendenti.



grazie...stavo giusto accarezzando l'idea di aprire una partita iva:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> e ma cazzo...
> sai che in questo giorni sono un po
> irascibile...
> 
> ...


27 giorni all'alba...
E io posterò...
Signori e signore a luna si son rotte le acque...
La mia lunapiena si sta sgonfiando...

Ma a parte ciò

Ehi Grillo casso...
Io ho appena stipulato un finanziamento in euro con la Citroen
Ciò paiasso me spieghi a cosa schizza la rata se usciamo dall'euro?

Tanto per capire?

Ah vero Grillo
tu non sai cosa sia vivere con il duro lavoro..eh?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> E non hanno scrupoli...
> Oggigiorno ci sono tutti I mezzi per fare profitto senza guardare il faccia nessuno.
> 
> 
> ...


Ti dico questo...
Avevo un vicino che era più grande di me.
Io avevo dieci anni, e lui venti.
Mi faceva giocare con le sue macchinine di quando era bambino.
Un ricordo bellissimo di lui...Pierpaolo.

Andava a lettere a Padova.
Abbandonò gli studi ed entrò in marina, per dissociarsi, quando dal palazzo del Liviano a Padova, dal tetto gli studenti gettavano in testa ai poliziotti blocchetti di cemento.

TI basti dire che in quegli anni c'era il terrorismo.
Che fu rapito Moro.

Le BR erano seriamente convinte che gli operai li avrebbero seguiti, ma non fu così...

Fu un anno terribile...
La stangata della lira nel 1976 robe da non credere neanche se le vedi...

http://www.mps.it/NR/rdonlyres/41611F53-B7C6-4787-81AA-1B4D57C26961/34278/07Verde.pdf

Per esempio in quegli anni per risolvere il problema lavoro, i partiti riuniti votarono la legge sui babypensionati eh?

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baby_pensioni


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione; vi è stato tolto il diritto di garantirvi un futuro certo e solido.anni ed anni di fatica sui libri senza vedere riconosciuta la vostra preparazione .
> una generazione che abbiamo lasciato colpevolmente allo sbando, è angosciante.


Una generazione che ci tocca mantenere eh?
Mentre a noi ci tocca lavorare finchè morte non ci separi.

Mi pare ovvio che la disoccupazione sia giovanile...
Gli anziani non vanno in pensione...

Nuova norma
EHi tu giovane adotta un vecchino...vai a lavorare al posto suo!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dall'altra parte però le decine di suicidi che leggiamo sui giornali appartengono a piccoli imprenditori massacrati da equitalia e che non hanno di certo mai voluto "fare i furbi"...ma cercare di barcamenarsi in un mondo che non li agevola di certo nei costi di gestione dei dipendenti.


Ma sono cose che un dipendente NON vede.
NON SA
Non capisce...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> grazie...stavo giusto accarezzando l'idea di aprire una partita iva:singleeye:


Beh dopo che ti è andata male la mossa del baby pensionamento...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh dopo che ti è andata male la mossa del baby pensionamento...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



malissimo!

comunque tranquillizziamo la Minerva che la notizia di oggi è che equitalia riapre alle rate anche a chi le ha saltate


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> malissimo!
> 
> comunque tranquillizziamo la Minerva che la notizia di oggi è che equitalia riapre alle rate anche a chi le ha saltate


Secondo me però alla fine della fiera si paga meno a mettersi nei guai con Equitalia
che non a fare gli onesti eh?

Ma lo sai che ci sono imprenditori che fanno finanziamenti in banca per pagar le tasse?
Glielo spieghi tu a Principessa?


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me però alla fine della fiera si paga meno a mettersi nei guai con Equitalia
> che non a fare gli onesti eh?
> 
> *Ma lo sai che ci sono imprenditori che fanno finanziamenti in banca per pagar le tasse?*
> Glielo spieghi tu a Principessa?


non più, ormai non danno più soldi per quello...però è uscita qualche sentenza favorevole a chi ha pagato gli stipendi ma non l'iva (attenzione che però sopra ai 50mila è penale)

c'è da dire che secondo me in linea generale è sbagliato continuare a mettere soldi nelle perdite, a quel punto sarebbe meglio mollare il colpo, prima di rimetterci la casa etc.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon allora oggi c'è troppo terziario
> La distribuzione incide troppo sui costi.


ma il terziario avanzato non può essere nè troppo nè poco... si autoregola. Quello in eccesso muore da solo, tranquillo.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora sono il primo a dire che ci sono dei problemi.
> Per esempio spiegami questo:
> La nostra sanità fa quel che può per garantire a tutti un servizio decoroso no?
> 
> ...


mi sa che vivi fuori dal mondo... gli ospedali non assumono infermieri professionali (ora laureati in scienze infermieristiche) da anni, per ogni concorso c'è la lotta al coltello.  Non credere a tutti i luoghi comuni che senti, cazzo!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma il terziario avanzato non può essere nè troppo nè poco... si autoregola. Quello in eccesso muore da solo, tranquillo.


Speriamo...
Poi sai ci sono tanti doppioni inutili...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa che vivi fuori dal mondo... gli ospedali non assumono infermieri professionali (ora laureati in scienze infermieristiche) da anni, per ogni concorso c'è la lotta al coltello.  Non credere a tutti i luoghi comuni che senti, cazzo!


No no
Io parlo come consumatore diretto...

Ripeto meglio

Gli infermieri in corsia oggidi sono troppo pochi
I medici invece troppi!

Ma te ne accorgi solo quando vieni ricoverato...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma il terziario avanzato non può essere nè troppo nè poco... si autoregola. Quello in eccesso muore da solo, tranquillo.


Quasi quasi mi faccio
terziario francescano...:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

*Ma poi c'è il quinario...il settimino, l'ottoavio, il nonno stanco...*

Lex 1: I settori dell’economia
Bisogni, Beni, Imprese
L’uomo sin dall’antichità ha cercato di soddisfare i propri bisogni. I bisogni dell’uomo sono essenzialmente di due tipi:
	Materiali (nutrirsi, vestirsi, abitare, spostarsi…)
	Immateriali (divertirsi, fare sport, studiare….)
Per soddisfare questi bisogni gli uomini hanno cominciato a produrre beni che sono anch’essi di due tipi:
	Beni materiali (cibo, vestiti, case, automobili…)
	Beni immateriali (cinema, teatro, sci, calcio, scuola…)
Beni  materiali e Immateriali sono prodotti dalle Imprese (organizzazioni che svolgono un’attività produttiva) come le industrie, le aziende agricole, gli hotel, i supermercati, gli studi professionali, le scuole, gli uffici pubblici… etc. ognuna di questa imprese è diversa dalle altre per organizzazione, numero di addetti, tipo di beni che producono, appartenenza ad uno dei settori produttivi dell’economia. In base a quest’ultimo parametro abbiamo imprese che operano:
	nel settore primario (Azienda Agricola)
	nel settore secondario (Industria)
	nel settore terziario (Negozi, Scuole)
	nel settore quaternario (Comunicazione)
Visto che le imprese appartengono ai diversi settori produttivi dell’economia, possiamo anche dire che i beni e i servizi sono prodotti da questi settori che operano a stretto contatto gli uni con gli altri. 
È così forte il rapporto di collaborazione dei settori produttivi che bisogna parlare di totale interdipendenza. (Es. Pane)


Lex 2: I settori dell’economia

Attività e prodotti dei Settori produttivi
Il Settore Primario comprende le attività da cui si ricavano le materie prime (beni) necessarie alla vita dell’uomo.

Attività		Prodotti (beni)
Agricoltura  
Allevamento 
Selvicoltura 
Acquacoltura  
Pesca
Caccia
Estrazioni  minerarie	Alimenti e fibre tessili di origine vegetele  
Alimenti e fibre tessili di origine animale e le pelli
Legname 
Alimenti di origine animale
Alimenti di origine animale
Alimenti di origine animale e le pelli
Minerali

L’Agricoltura
Insieme delle attività volte a produrre beni alimentari e materie prime agricole, comprende tutte le coltivazioni agricole che si praticano sui terreni, in particolare:
	Coltivazioni erbacee, cioè la coltivazione di piante seminate sui campi ogni anno come i cerali, gli ortaggi, il cotone,….etc.
	Coltivazioni legnose, cioè la coltivazione di alberi da frutto delle viti e degli ulivi.
	Coltivazioni foraggere, cioè la coltivazione di erbe che servono per alimentare il bestiame.

L’Allevamento	
L’allevamento del bestiame (ovini, suini, bovini, animali da cortile) è un’attività economica tesa alla trasformazione dei foraggi, dei mangimi e dei residui alimentari in prodotti per l’alimentazione umana come la carne, il latte, le uova e tutti i loro derivati. 
L’allevamento può essere praticato secondo tecniche diverse:
	Allevamento pastorale
	Allevamento in azienda  agricola
	Allevamento intensivo

Selvicoltura
La selvicoltura è l’insieme delle tecniche applicate alla cura e allo sfruttamento dei boschi svolgono una importante funzione di equilibrio e difesa della natura attraverso:
	la produzione di ossigeno e l’assorbimento dell’anidride carbonica;
	la prevenzione di frane e smottamenti.
Per questi motivi il bosco va tutelato e tutte le attività produttive ad esso legate devono essere condotte secondo regole molto precise.

Acquacoltura 
L’acquacoltura è l’attività del settore primario che si occupa dell’allevamento di pesci e crostacei di acqua dolce e salata. I paesi che maggiormente praticano questa attività sono: Giappone, India, Irlanda, Scozia. Il pesce di allevamento deve essere riconoscibile attraverso un’etichetta informativa.

Pesca
Questa attività  riguarda la cattura di pesci in mare aperto. Ogni anno se ne catturano circa 80 milioni di tonnellate soprattutto nell’emisfero settentrionale, grazie all’’uso di vere e proprie flotte che sono tra l’atro attrezzate per lavorare immediatamente il pesce catturato. Nei nostri mari la pesca si effettua ancora con piccole imbarcazioni.

Caccia 
Attività che si occupa della ricerca, cattura o uccisione di animali, da parte di esseri umani o di altri animali. E’ un’attività praticata dall’uomo sin dall’antichità, oggi viene regolata dalla legge che stabilisce i periodi in cui è possibile cacciare e le specie che si possono uccidere.

Estrazioni minerarie
Sono l’insieme delle attività del settore primario che si occupano di estrarre attraverso le miniere i minerali metalliferi (ferro, rame, piombo) e attraverso le cave le pietre (marmo, argilla, pietre da cemento).




Il Settore Secondario comprende le attività che trasformano le materie prime (beni), prodotti dal settore primario, in oggetti d’uso.

Attività		Prodotti (beni)
Artigianato
Industria
Estrazioni minerarie	Oggetti realizzati manualmente
Oggetti realizzati con l’aiuto delle macchine
Minerali

L’Artigianato
L’artigianato è un’attività del settore secondario molto importante nel nostro paese, infatti si possono contare 1.400.000 imprese e più di 3 milioni di addetti. Per la legge italiana un’impresa si definisce artigiana se oltre al titolare vi lavorano non più di 15 persone.
Per l’Italia rappresenta una delle attività portanti dell’economia.
Si può anche dire che è l’insieme di piccole attività che lavorano su ordinazione di un cliente. Esistono diverse categorie di attività:
1.	Produzione su misura
2.	Riparazioni 
3.	Commercio
4.	Collaborazione con l’industria
5.	Edilizia
6.	 Servizi

Industria
Tutta la vasta gamma di attività Industriali del Settore Secondario si possono classificare secondo lo schema seguente:





L’industria manifatturiera comprende tutte le attività che trasformano le materie prime in manufatti che possono essere: 
 	Semilavorati
 	Componenti
 	Oggetti finiti
Le industrie manifatturiere si dividono in:
•	Industrie di base, che alimentano l’intero sistema produttivo con i semilavorati che stanno alla base di tutte le successive attività produttive. Sono industrie di base:
1.	L’industria Chimica che produce materie plastiche, tecnofibre, gomme e fertilizzanti.
2.	L’industria Metallurgica che produce minerali ferrosi, alluminio, leghe metalliche.
3.	L’industria Siderurgica che trasformano i minerali di ferro in lamiere, barre e tubi.
•	Industrie di trasformazione, che producono oggetti finiti utilizzando i componenti e i semilavorati prodotti dall’industria di base. Sono industrie di trasformazione:
1.	L’industria Meccanica che produce elettrodomestici e automobili.
2.	L’industria Elettronica che produce macchinari automatici e digitali.
3.	L’industria Tessile che produce vestiti e arredamenti.
4.	L’industria del Legno che produce mobili e oggetti vari .
5.	L’industria Alimentare che produce alimenti.
L’industria non manifatturiera comprende le attività che si occupano:
•	delle estrazioni minerarie, l’insieme delle attività che si occupano di estrarre attraverso le miniere i minerali metalliferi (ferro, rame, piombo) e attraverso le cave le pietre (marmo, argilla, pietre da cemento).
•	della fornitura di energia e acqua, si tratta dell’industria elettrica, del gas e dell’acqua. Ogni azienda ha le sue centrali di produzione e una fitta rete di condutture che trasportano e distribuiscono questi prodotti agli utenti.
•	delle costruzioni edili, si tratta delle attività che intervengono sul territorio per costruire abitazioni, ospedali, fabbriche, scuole, strade. L’industria edile assembla i materiali prodotti da molte industrie manifatturiere.




Il Settore terziario  comprende le attività che forniscono servizi utili allo sviluppo di una comunità

Attività		Prodotti
Commercio
Trasporti
Banche
Spettacolo – Turismo

Istruzione
Sanità
Giustizia
Pubblica Amministrazione 

Servizi per la vendita



Servizi non destinati alla vendita




Il Settore quaternario comprende le attività che si occupano del trattamento delle informazioni (telecomunicazioni e informatica)

Attività		Prodotti
Lavoro informatizzato	Informazione
Telecomunicazione




Il Settore quinario comprende le attività che si sono andate formando in questi ultimi anni in relazione alle necessità delle famiglie 
Attività		Prodotti
Babysitting
Badanti	Cura dei bambini
Cura degli anziani


----------



## disincantata (4 Giugno 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> E non hanno scrupoli...
> Oggigiorno ci sono tutti I mezzi per fare profitto senza guardare il faccia nessuno.
> 
> 
> ...


Magari fossimo messi come nel 77. 

Quando fanno certi paragoni c'è da ridere.

Nel 77 la banca x cui già  lavoravo assumeva 2.000 persone all'anno.

la parola esuberi era sconosciuta.

Si poteva cambiare lavoro e contrattare lo stipendio.

Tempi imparagonabili.


----------



## disincantata (4 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa che vivi fuori dal mondo... gli ospedali non assumono infermieri professionali (ora laureati in scienze infermieristiche) da anni, per ogni concorso c'è la lotta al coltello.  Non credere a tutti i luoghi comuni che senti, cazzo!


È recente un concorso con mille e rotti concorrenti e Un solo posto.

Inoltre hanno complicato molto l'ottenimento dello stato di Infermiere professionale per cui dovendo scegliere verrebbe logico scegliere medicina 

Negli anni 70 dopo la terza media facevi la scuola interna in ospedale con ore e ore in corsia e studio serale e dopo tre anni a  17 anni era assunta come infermiera professionale ed a mio parere era talmente dura la gavetta che erano preparatissime per farlo.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2014)

*Seee*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora sono il primo a dire che ci sono dei problemi.
> Per esempio spiegami questo:
> La nostra sanità fa quel che può per garantire a tutti un servizio decoroso no?
> 
> ...


Giuro che leggerti sta diventando un piacere.:rotfl:Sei una vela al vento,un giorno scrivi che questo è un grande paese,il giorno dopo scrivi che ci sono dei problemi,ma la cosa più divertente è che finisci sempre per postare articoli di giornali,tu non parli di nessuna conoscenza personale,straparli del nulla.Non hai alcuna conoscenza,vivi in un paesino in provincia di Vicenza,però hai l'ardire di spiegare a noi come "funziona"l'economia di questo paese.La cosa divertente,è che uno come te in una metropoli come roma o napoli non sarebbe mai arrivato a compiere 25 anni....,sicuramente avresti detto la parola sbagliata alla persona sbagliata, saresti finito sparato in qualche discarica della città


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> È recente un concorso con mille e rotti concorrenti e Un solo posto.
> 
> Inoltre hanno complicato molto l'ottenimento dello stato di Infermiere professionale per cui dovendo scegliere verrebbe logico scegliere medicina
> 
> Negli anni 70 dopo la terza media facevi la scuola interna in ospedale con ore e ore in corsia e studio serale e dopo tre anni a  17 anni era assunta come infermiera professionale ed a mio parere era talmente dura la gavetta che erano preparatissime per farlo.


:up::up::up::up:
Appunto
Un ragazzo si dice a sto punto studio medicina

Ma mi ricordo il disappunto del primario
Quando fui dimesso lasciai una grande lettera di ringraziamento
al personale infermieristico...

Ehi in corsia ci stava un medico ogni 4 pazienti...
Mentre ci stava un infermiere ogni....20 pazienti...

E quelli che tiravano i botti erano gli infermieri...


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

ma sapete che ho scoperto che le cliniche private assumono, si fa per dire, infermieri con la partita iva? 
mah!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa che vivi fuori dal mondo... gli ospedali non assumono infermieri professionali (ora laureati in scienze infermieristiche) da anni, per ogni concorso c'è la lotta al coltello.  Non credere a tutti i luoghi comuni che senti, cazzo!


Si vivo fuori dal mondo...
O per meglio dire ci sto sopra...

Ma intanto torniamo a parlare di lavoro 
In certi paesi non si pensa al lavoro in termini astratti

Ma in termini di persone sono risorse umane su cui investire

E così nei miei pellegrinaggi ho visto

L'Olanda!
Ivi i giovani lasciano ben presto casa perchè ci sono gli industriali che investono sullo studio dei giovani.
In poche parole
Io industriale investo su di te, finanzio i tuoi studi.
Poi tu verrai a lavorare da me e nei primi anni avrai meno contributi perchè mi devi risarcire di parte dell'investimento che ho fatto su di te.

Ho visto la Danimarca
Dove una sorta di sistema biagi invece di produrre precariato ha prodotto la massima flessibilità sul lavoro.
In poche parole
Tu devi lavorare 8 ore al giorno ok?
Ci pensiamo noi a riempirti le 8 ore...

In Italia si invoca sempre lo stato che deve fare

Nel resto d'Europa si dice
Che lo stato non si impicci di cose che tocca a noi cittadini di fare...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

http://economia.panorama.it/lavoro/disoccupazione-giovanile-modello-olandese




LE RICETTE CONTRO LA DISOCCUPAZIONE GIOVANILE ALL'ESTERO

Anche per giovani, tuttavia, il mercato del lavoro europeo è come al solito una realtà a macchia di leopardo. Nell'area del Mediterraneo, quasi la metà degli under25enni che cercano un impiego non riescono a trovarlo. Nei paesi del Centro e Nord Europa, invece, la disoccupazione giovanile è ancora  abbastanza accettabile e tocca dei livelli minimi in Germania (7,9%), in Austria (9,9%) e  in Olanda (10,3%).

Dunque, quando ha fatto riferimento a nuove misure per dare un'occupazione ai giovani, forse la Bce pensava proprio alle politiche del lavoro adottate in questi tre paesi particolarmente virtuosi, che hanno tutti un denominatore comune: fanno un ampio utilizzo dei programmi di formazione professionale e dell'apprendistato,  attraverso dei percorsi di stage nelle aziende che hanno come destinatari anche i minorenni non ancora diplomati negli istituti tecnici o professionali.

IL MODELLO PODLER.

Mentre il modello di apprendistato austro-tedesco è stato più volte analizzato nel dettaglio dagli studiosi italiani, un po' meno conosciuto è forse quello dell'Olanda, un altro paese che non  ha certo nulla da invidiare all'Italia e al resto dell'Europa nelle politiche giovanili. Da notare, che i Paesi Bassi sono anche la nazione del Vecchio Continente con il più contenuto tasso di Neet (not in employment, education or training), cioè di persone con un'età compresa tra i 15 e i 29 anni che non lavorano e non studiano. Ad Amsterdam e dintorni, infatti, la quota dei Neet è di appena il 6% circa, contro il 24% dell'Italia.

A ben guardare, il modello olandese di politiche del lavoro giovanili, non si discosta molto da quello tedesco e austriaco: anche nei Paesi Bassi, come in Germania, si calcola infatti che circa il 60% dei 15enni frequenti dei programmi di formazione professionale orientati all'ingresso nel mondo del lavoro. Quando sono ancora sui banchi di scuola, i teenager olandesi iniziano dei percorsi di stage, che vengono organizzati con il coinvolgimento di 3 soggetti: le aziende, i sindacati e le autorità pubbliche, secondo un sistema  di cooperazione sociale tripartito, che in passato è stato definito “modello Polder” (ispirandosi al nome dai tratti di mare prosciugati artificialmente con dighe e argini, caratteristici dei Paesi Bassi).

La particolarità del sistema olandese è però soprattutto quella di essere fortemente decentrato, poiché i programmi di formazione per i giovani vengono gestiti prevalentemente da organismi comunali, che li adattano meglio alle vocazioni industriali di ogni territorio e li modificano nel tempo a seconda delle professionalità maggiormente richieste dalle imprese. Certo, anche il modello olandese non è tutto rose e fiori e, negli ultimi tempi, ha mostrato qualche falla: pure nei Paesi Bassi, il tasso di disoccupazione giovanile è cresciuto infatti di due punti percentuali nel biennio scorso (raggiungendo vette del 40% in alcune fasce di popolazione disagiata come gli immigrati). Resta il fatto che, rispetto all'assai problematica realtà italiana, i risultati raggiunti dal governo di Amsterdam per assicurare un impiego ai giovani sembrano davvero quasi un miracolo.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

Tra le cose che imbarazzano l'Europa 
c'è proprio il nostro sistema di organizzazione del lavoro.

In cui abbiamo 
1) Nessun collegamento tra domanda e offerta

2) Nessun collegamento tra mondo dell'industria e mondo dell'istruzione.

3) Doppioni di agenzie che si scaricano i barili.

provate a vedere come sono divise le competenze tra centri per l'impiego e INPS.

E scoprirete due enti inutili succhia soldi al contribuente.

Cioè ci dicono

Ma vi vedete almeno come state messi?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

Riforma del lavoro.


Ma vi chiedete mai quanto ci costino gli ex parlamentari silenti?

Quanto costa un Bertinotti?

Invece come mai chi fa altri lavori, quando scade il suo mandato non ciapa più nulla?


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Speriamo...
> Poi sai ci sono tanti doppioni inutili...


nello stato sicuramente, ma io parlavo del terziario avanzato... tranquillo, lì i doppioni inutili muoiono.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> nello stato sicuramente, ma io parlavo del terziario avanzato... tranquillo, lì i doppioni inutili muoiono.


Speriamo per Poste Italiane...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> È recente un concorso con mille e rotti concorrenti e Un solo posto.
> 
> Inoltre hanno complicato molto l'ottenimento dello stato di Infermiere professionale per cui dovendo scegliere verrebbe logico scegliere medicina
> 
> Negli anni 70 dopo la terza media facevi la scuola interna in ospedale con ore e ore in corsia e studio serale e dopo tre anni a  17 anni era assunta come infermiera professionale ed a mio parere era talmente dura la gavetta che erano preparatissime per farlo.


concordo... la mia ex moglie è caposala, ha fatto tutta la gavetta della vecchia scuola. Mi dice che ora i nuovi hanno una buona preparazione teorica, ma sono totalmente imbranati nella tecnica.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Giuro che leggerti sta diventando un piacere.:rotfl:Sei una vela al vento,un giorno scrivi che questo è un grande paese,il giorno dopo scrivi che ci sono dei problemi,ma la cosa più divertente è che finisci sempre per postare articoli di giornali,tu non parli di nessuna conoscenza personale,straparli del nulla.Non hai alcuna conoscenza,vivi in un paesino in provincia di Vicenza,però hai l'ardire di spiegare a noi come "funziona"l'economia di questo paese.La cosa divertente,è che uno come te* in una metropoli come roma o napoli non sarebbe mai arrivato a compiere 25 anni....,sicuramente avresti detto la parola sbagliata alla persona sbagliata, saresti finito sparato in qualche discarica della città*


ot... bell'infame l'immortale ieri, non me l'aspettavo così bastardo...


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vivo fuori dal mondo...
> O per meglio dire ci sto sopra...
> 
> Ma intanto torniamo a parlare di lavoro
> ...


la flessibilità del nord europa funziona solo con il welfare che hanno lassù... quando perdi il posto, fino al nuovo ti mantiene lo stato.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> concordo... la mia ex moglie è caposala, ha fatto tutta la gavetta della vecchia scuola. Mi dice che ora i nuovi hanno una buona preparazione teorica, ma sono totalmente imbranati nella tecnica.


se sono nuovi è normale.
intanto i ragazzi ora per fare gli infermieri o i maestri devono laurearsi quando un tempo bastava un diplomino


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se sono nuovi è normale.
> intanto i ragazzi ora per fare gli infermieri o i maestri devono laurearsi quando un tempo bastava un diplomino


i nuovi di prima una flebo la sapevano mettere.


----------



## Principessa (4 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me però alla fine della fiera si paga meno a mettersi nei guai con Equitalia
> che non a fare gli onesti eh?
> 
> Ma lo sai che ci sono imprenditori che fanno finanziamenti in banca per pagar le tasse?
> Glielo spieghi tu a Principessa?


Questo nessuno l'ha mai negato, ma è altrettanto vero che ci sono imprenditori che se ne approfittano. 

Comunque tu hai esordito scrivendo che il lavoro c'è ma a molti non va di lavorare. 
Poi scrivi che i poveri imprenditori sono in crisi e non possono dare lavoro dignitoso. 

Deciditi


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> i nuovi di prima una flebo la sapevano mettere.


ritieni forse che i nostri figli siano imbranati?
io no ,sono "inuovi di adesso"


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2014)

*Eh*



Nobody ha detto:


> ot... bell'infame l'immortale ieri, non me l'aspettavo così bastardo...


Guarda che era lui all'inizio che stava per dare l'informazione alla polizia,poi catturarono il boss e dalla cabina non fece più quella chiamata ricordi ?nella prima puntata?Poi a dirla tutta si sta solo vendicando di genny e messa in quei termini ha pure ragione...!Certo che pure Conte niente male....:up:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> la flessibilità del nord europa funziona solo con il welfare che hanno lassù... quando perdi il posto, fino al nuovo ti mantiene lo stato.


Beh certo che nel nord Europa 
non esiste un welfare

basato anche su falsi invalidi no?

Non esiste un welfare basato sul gonfiaggio del debito pubblico no?

Non esiste che lo stato ti mantenga per tutta la vita perchè tu intanto da disoccupato svolgi attività professionali in nero no?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Questo nessuno l'ha mai negato, ma è altrettanto vero che ci sono imprenditori che se ne approfittano.
> 
> Comunque tu hai esordito scrivendo che il lavoro c'è ma a molti non va di lavorare.
> Poi scrivi che i poveri imprenditori sono in crisi e non possono dare lavoro dignitoso.
> ...


Bon o fai nomi e cognomi di questi imprenditori
O io NON TI CREDO.

Fine della discussion.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Questo nessuno l'ha mai negato, ma è altrettanto vero che ci sono imprenditori che se ne approfittano.
> 
> Comunque tu hai esordito scrivendo che il lavoro c'è ma a molti non va di lavorare.
> Poi scrivi che i poveri imprenditori sono in crisi e non possono dare lavoro dignitoso.
> ...


Che significa lavoro dignitoso?
Ah aggiu capito...

La solita frase no?

Mi vojo un lavoro da far poca fadiga
e ciapar tanti schei...

L'erba voglio non cresce nemmeno nel giardino del re

Ma ci si può sempre mettere a spacciar stupefacenti...

Se ciapa bei schei...


----------



## Principessa (4 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon o fai nomi e cognomi di questi imprenditori
> O io NON TI CREDO.
> 
> Fine della discussion.


Io dovrei rischiare una querela, facendo nomi e cognomi su un forum pubblico, per la tua sciocca ignoranza e perché non sai guardare oltre alla tua piccola, piccolissima realtà?  

Basta che ti parlo della mia ex azienda,
che probabilmente contiene gli abitanti di tutto il tuo paesino. Assumeva in continuazione con contratti orrendi e noi venivamo pagati meno di un decimo del guadagno che rendevamo. 

Come lo chiami questo? 

Lavoro o sfruttamento?


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2014)

*Insomma*



Principessa ha detto:


> Io dovrei rischiare una querela, facendo nomi e cognomi su un forum pubblico, per la tua sciocca ignoranza e perché non sai guardare oltre alla tua piccola, piccolissima realtà?
> 
> Basta che ti parlo della mia ex azienda,
> che probabilmente contiene gli abitanti di tutto il tuo paesino. Assumeva in continuazione con contratti orrendi e noi venivamo pagati meno di un decimo del guadagno che rendevamo.
> ...


Insomma,basta un pò dai:rotfl:Oggi il conte ha fatto il pieno....,tu che gli dai dell'ignorante,nausicaa e nobody gli scrivono che non capisce....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma lasciatelo stare,parliamo sempre di uno che ha due lauree,e cazzo.:rotfl:Guarda se mi tocca difendere il conte adesso:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (4 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che significa lavoro dignitoso?
> Ah aggiu capito...
> 
> La solita frase no?
> ...


Sei proprio ottuso, non ci arrivi. 

Un lavoro dignitoso è un lavoro che ti permette di vivere, non di diventare ricco. 
Un lavoro dove il merito e il profitto che dai all'azienda viene premiato e non si viene trattati da numeri. 

Lo capisci che con le tue affermazioni offendi milioni di persone qualificate che hanno tutta la voglia di lavorare ma non possono farlo grazie ai troppi furbi di questo paese?
Lo capisci che uno stipendio di 3 euro l'ora non è dignitoso? Lo capisci che oggi nemmeno quello si trova?


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2014)

*Ecco*

Anche ottuso:rotfl::rotfl:Bene, oggi non posto più....:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ritieni forse che i nostri figli siano imbranati?
> io no ,sono "inuovi di adesso"


ma che fesseria... ritengo che chi fa la scuola infermieristica oggi sia meno preparato nella pratica.


----------



## Principessa (4 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche ottuso:rotfl::rotfl:Bene, oggi non posto più....:rotfl:


Quando manca il rispetto per milioni di italiani in crisi e si sale sul piedistallo per puntare il dito, in modo offensivo e provocatorio, viene naturale perdere la pazienza. 

Il conte se le cerca.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che era lui all'inizio che stava per dare l'informazione alla polizia,poi catturarono il boss e dalla cabina non fece più quella chiamata ricordi ?nella prima puntata?Poi a dirla tutta si sta solo vendicando di genny e messa in quei termini ha pure ragione...!Certo che pure Conte niente male....:up:


vero, si sta vendicando di genny... ma torturare e massacrare la ragazza, beh non l'aspettavo. Conte mi piace, ha stile :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ritieni forse che i nostri figli siano imbranati?
> io no ,sono "inuovi di adesso"


Dovresti un attimo decontestualizzare tua figlia dai discorsi che si fanno sui giovini d'oggi. Sennò rischi sempre le uscite da perfetta imbecille tipo questa.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh certo che nel nord Europa
> non esiste un welfare
> 
> basato anche su falsi invalidi no?
> ...


falsi invalidi, debito pubblico, lavori in nero... chi li vuole? Dai, non rigirare la frittata, sono organici a questo sistema che si basa da sempre su corruzione, ruberie, inflitrazioni mafiose, e tutta il resto della spazzatura che esiste qui.
Ma no, è colpa dei lavoratori


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> *ma che fesseria*... ritengo che chi fa la scuola infermieristica oggi sia meno preparato nella pratica.


interessante questo tuo modo di dialogare.
ad ogni buon conto da sempre, molto banalmente, chi fa un mestiere ritiene che una volta andasse tutto meglio .mai sentito: quanto sono più bravi ora
largo ai giovani .invece di criticare dì alla caposala di porre in atto la sua preziosa esperienza insegnando ai nuovi


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dovresti un attimo decontestualizzare tua figlia dai discorsi che si fanno sui giovini d'oggi. Sennò rischi sempre le uscite da perfetta imbecille tipo questa.


se sopportiamo le tue uscite ci stanno anche le mie


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

bè ma provate a fare gli imprenditori, no? aprite una partita iva e avanti savoia...
oppure, meglio, fate i politici così non rischiate niente di personale
l'Italia mica è uno stipendificio


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se *sopportiamo* le tue uscite ci stanno anche le mie


Chi?


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi?


noi , io sua maestà.che domande


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> interessante questo tuo modo di dialogare.
> ad ogni buon conto da sempre, molto banalmente, chi fa un mestiere ritiene che una volta andasse tutto meglio .mai sentito: quanto sono più bravi ora
> largo ai giovani .invece di criticare dì alla caposala di porre in atto la sua preziosa esperienza insegnando ai nuovi


beh se io scrivo che una persona non è preparata nella pratica e tu mi rispondi che la ritengo imbranata, ti rispondo che hai detto una fesseria. 
I luoghi comuni poi te li lascio volentieri... ci sono campi in cui oggi i giovani scolarizzati sono molto più preparati del passato... ma nella professione infermieristica no, prima usciti dalle scuole sapevano operare nella pratica molto meglio di quelli di oggi.
Per il resto non preoccuparti... lo fa già, senza che glielo dica... e non solo lei, ma tutte le anziane.
Ti trovo bella acida rispetto a qualche anno fa...:smile: occhio che a bassi ph i neuroni funzionano meno.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh se io scrivo che una persona non è preparata nella pratica e tu mi rispondi che la ritengo imbranata, ti rispondo che hai detto una fesseria.
> I luoghi comuni poi te li lascio volentieri... ci sono campi in cui oggi i giovani scolarizzati sono molto più preparati del passato... ma nella professione infermieristica no, *prima usciti dalle scuole sapevano operare nella pratica molto meglio di quelli di ogg*i.


ti leggo sicuro e non ho conoscenza di replicare, credevo che fosse un genere di scuola che la pratica la prevedesse direttamente negli ospedali...prima ne facevano di più?


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti leggo sicuro e non ho conoscenza di replicare, credevo che fosse un genere di scuola che la pratica la prevedesse direttamente negli ospedali...prima ne facevano di più?


assolutamente di più... conosco dei giovani appena laureati in scienze infermieristiche, e si lamentano proprio della scarsa preparazione pratica che la scuola da loro.
Oltre che dei pochissimi posti a disposizione nei concorsi.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> noi , io sua maestà.che domande


Sarete in molte a coabitare quel grottesco involucro, immagino.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2014)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> vero, si sta vendicando di genny... ma torturare e massacrare la ragazza, beh non l'aspettavo. Conte mi piace, ha stile :up:


Purtroppo nella guerra fra Casalesi e Scissionisti quell'episodio è accaduto davvero....Di romanzato c'è poco,in effetti alcune dinamiche del"sistema camorra"sono molto veritiere.In fondo nel libro di Saviano"gomorra"erano scritte tutte cose vere.Anche quando hanno ucciso tutte quelle persone di colore,è realmente accaduto se non erro a Castel Volturno,per motivi di spaccio....!Conte per esempio ricorda molto nella descrizione i boss dei casalesi,molto devoti alla chiesa,leggono la testi sacri,ma di cristiano hanno ben poco.Infatti ero convinto che avrebbe ucciso il pischello che ha ucciso Russo....


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo nella guerra fra Casalesi e Scissionisti quell'episodio è accaduto davvero....Di romanzato c'è poco,in effetti alcune dinamiche del"sistema camorra"sono molto veritiere.In fondo nel libro di Saviano"gomorra"erano scritte tutte cose vere.Anche quando hanno ucciso tutte quelle persone di colore,è realmente accaduto se non erro a Castel Volturno,per motivi di spaccio....!*Conte per esempio ricorda molto nella descrizione i boss dei casalesi,molto devoti alla chiesa,leggono la testi sacri,ma di cristiano hanno ben poco.Infatti ero convinto che avrebbe ucciso il pischello che ha ucciso Russo*....


vero lo pensavo anch'io, gli fa dire il nome e poi l'ammazza... però Conte tra tutti è il più "simpatico". Trovo poco credibile piuttosto che un ragazzino che non ha mai sparato venga mandato a far fuori un uomo di panza come Russo. Ho letto il bel libro del boss pentito Cancemi (toto riina mi disse) sulla mafia, e racconta che prima di passare a omicidi importanti, si doveva passare per la gavetta... dovevano dimostrare di saper ammazzare, senza problemi. Solo dopo si cominciava a sparare a gente che contava qualcosa.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2014)

*Appunto*



Nobody ha detto:


> vero lo pensavo anch'io, gli fa dire il nome e poi l'ammazza... però Conte tra tutti è il più "simpatico". Trovo poco credibile piuttosto che un ragazzino che non ha mai sparato venga mandato a far fuori un uomo di panza come Russo. Ho letto il bel libro del boss pentito Cancemi (toto riina mi disse) sulla mafia, e racconta che prima di passare a omicidi importanti, si doveva passare per la gavetta... dovevano dimostrare di saper ammazzare, senza problemi. Solo dopo si cominciava a sparare a gente che contava qualcosa.


Si,alcune cose sono cazzate clamorose,un boss come Conte non viaggia solo con autista che neanche conosce...ha i suoi uomini di fiducia.....E comunque quei boss devo sempre far sentire la loro presenza nel territorio,non accadrà mai che uno comanda da barcellona....mai.Di soliti certi omicidi di piccolo cabotaggio possono anche esser affidati a piccoli spacciatori....quando c'è da fare il morto eccellente ci vanno i commando di fuoco....gente ben addestrata.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io dovrei rischiare una querela, facendo nomi e cognomi su un forum pubblico, per la tua sciocca ignoranza e perché non sai guardare oltre alla tua piccola, piccolissima realtà?
> 
> Basta che ti parlo della mia ex azienda,
> che probabilmente contiene gli abitanti di tutto il tuo paesino. Assumeva in continuazione con contratti orrendi e noi venivamo pagati meno di un decimo del guadagno che rendevamo.
> ...


Assumeva?
Chi?

Persone obbligate ad accettare quei contratti?

E tu hai visto i bilanci dell'azienda?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sei proprio ottuso, non ci arrivi.
> 
> Un lavoro dignitoso è un lavoro che ti permette di vivere, non di diventare ricco.
> Un lavoro dove il merito e il profitto che dai all'azienda viene premiato e non si viene trattati da numeri.
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Merito e profitto premiato?

Ma dove siamo? 

A me sembra che le persone che hanno voglia di lavorare e in Italia non trovano lavoro
siano già andati all'estero...

Tre euro l'ora?
Se la legge lo permette è legale...

E' sempre più di zero.

Pitosto de niente...

Ma lo sai almeno che se io voglio darti un premio di produzione lo devo tirare fuori di tasca mia?

I troppi furbi 
a casa mia 
sono i fancazzisti

sono quelli che si facevano marcare il cartellino dal collega...


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2014)

*Aò*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Assumeva?
> Chi?
> 
> Persone obbligate ad accettare quei contratti?
> ...


Ma è più forte di te vero?tu senza figure di merda proprio non sai stare...!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quando manca il rispetto per milioni di italiani in crisi e si sale sul piedistallo per puntare il dito, in modo offensivo e provocatorio, viene naturale perdere la pazienza.
> 
> Il conte se le cerca.


E se le tiene ben strette
Se le lega tutte al dito...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Così suona meglio...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> falsi invalidi, debito pubblico, lavori in nero... chi li vuole? Dai, non rigirare la frittata, sono organici a questo sistema che si basa da sempre su corruzione, ruberie, inflitrazioni mafiose, e tutta il resto della spazzatura che esiste qui.
> Ma no, è colpa dei lavoratori


Beh è anche colpa dei non lavoratori assunti no?
Scommettiamo che se Mediaset compera la rai
riesce a dare lo stesso servizio con metà personale?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> bè ma provate a fare gli imprenditori, no? aprite una partita iva e avanti savoia...
> oppure, meglio, fate i politici così non rischiate niente di personale
> l'Italia mica è uno stipendificio


Appunto
Quanti ne ho visti...

Passare da operai a imprenditori e poi tornare operai...


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,alcune cose sono cazzate clamorose,un boss come Conte non viaggia solo con autista che neanche conosce...ha i suoi uomini di fiducia.....E comunque quei boss devo sempre far sentire la loro presenza nel territorio,non accadrà mai che uno comanda da barcellona....mai.Di soliti certi omicidi di piccolo cabotaggio possono anche esser affidati a piccoli spacciatori....*quando c'è da fare il morto eccellente ci vanno i commando di fuoco....gente ben addestrata*.


Infatti... Cancemi racconta che Riina un giorno decide di far fuori uno dei suo killer più spietati, 'sto tipo aveva seccato un centinaio di persone... ci andarono in tre esperti a beccarlo in un bar, e nonostante questo avevano il terrore di sparare.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh è anche colpa dei non lavoratori assunti no?
> Scommettiamo che se Mediaset compera la rai
> riesce a dare lo stesso servizio con metà personale?


tu continui a generalizzare solo sul posto pubblico... guarda che esiste anche altro  che poi non è che tutti gli statali siano fannulloni. La vedo anch'io la differenza tra Sky e la Rai. Ma il pesce puzza sempre dalla testa.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> *bè ma provate a fare gli imprenditori, no*? aprite una partita iva e avanti savoia...
> oppure, meglio, fate i politici così non rischiate niente di personale
> l'Italia mica è uno stipendificio


bella domanda ...
vediamo le risposte ...


----------



## Principessa (4 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Assumeva?
> Chi?
> 
> Persone obbligate ad accettare quei contratti?
> ...


Ovvio che si è obbligati, altrimenti non lavori. 

Non ho visto i bilanci ma un'azienda che in un anno raddoppia il personale e prende altre commesse, non può essere in crisi. 

Anche ragionando solo su quanto ciascuno di noi gli rendeva.

Poi l'ultima gara l'hanno persa perché sono stati squalificati... hanno imbrogliato sul recuperato.

Se vuoi difendere la mia ex azienda dall'alto dei tuoi pregiudizi e del tuo culo parato, fa' pure. Ma è una causa persa.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ovvio che si è obbligati, altrimenti non lavori.
> 
> Non ho visto i bilanci ma un'azienda che in un anno raddoppia il personale e prende altre commesse, non può essere in crisi.
> 
> ...



E se non lavori non magni...
Chi non lavora non fa l'amore cantava Celentano.

Io non voglio difendere nessuno,
Solo ti dico

O hai le prove certe degli alti profitti della tua ex azienda

o per me sono solo cose nella tua testa...

Ma se vuoi posso parlarti dei profitti dell'azienda di mio padre!
Puntualmente e sempre reinvestiti in macchinari, ampliamenti, attrezzature ecc..ecc..ecc..

Tra le proteste di mia madre no?

Cosa non si dice?
Il ciabattino va in giro con le scarpe bucate no?

Allora se un'azienda fa alti profitti, ( che tu consideri a tuo discapito), 
e si espande offre nuovo lavoro no?

Perchè se investe produce di più e meglio.

Eppure se andiamo a vedere gli annunci, molti settori sono scoperti no?
Non si riesce a trovare il personale qualificato...o esperto....

Per esempio nel mio piccolo, quando io ho smesso di preparare carburatori per le auto da rally, che comportavano la saldatura in alluminio, sono dovuti andare fino a Parma per trovare chi glielo fa...

Ovvio ancora oggi se vuoi ti faccio questi lavori
Ma O MI DAI I SCHEI CHE DIGO MI, altrimenti ARIA...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> tu continui a generalizzare solo sul posto pubblico... guarda che esiste anche altro  che poi non è che tutti gli statali siano fannulloni. La vedo anch'io la differenza tra Sky e la Rai. Ma il pesce puzza sempre dalla testa.


Beh prendiamo un dato
Arriva Brunetta come ministro

e paffete l'assenteismo cala di brutto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ho sempre trovato ingiusto nei confronti dei lavoratori
La disparità tra lavoratori statali e non.

Spiegami perchè perfino i contributi INPS non hanno lo stesso valore...

Io sarei comunque per la privatizzazione estrema.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ovvio che si è obbligati, altrimenti non lavori.
> 
> Non ho visto i bilanci ma un'azienda che in un anno raddoppia il personale e prende altre commesse, non può essere in crisi.
> 
> ...


Porca troia
ho cominciato a lavorare in azienda a 8 anni.
Mio padre mi dava 100 lire all'ora.
Ore 15 i compiti di scuola dovevano essere finiti.
E paffete in capannon fino alle 20...ho anche delle foto...

Papà perchè mi paghi così poco?
Perchè tutto il resto è detratto per darti da mangiare e vestire...

Una volta feci sciopero perchè non mi dava niente da fare.

Me lo ricordo mi rincorse inferocito urlando
Ma guarda te che bruto stupido d'un fiolo che go da avere...
GLi altri fa sciopero perchè i lavora tropo e lù lo fa perchè non ha niente da fare...

Al che 
siccome dovevo notare le ore:
Dalle 15 alle 16 molare ferri, dalle 16 alle 17 puntare i piani...ecc..ec...

QUando non avevo niente da fare, notavo: ORE PERSE.

E gli dissi
Ehi paron, io ci sono stato in officina, ma tu non mi hai dato niente da fare....

Quando avevo quindici anni, 
mi obbligava all'estate andare a lavorare dai colleghi

Perchè mi diceva
tu non entri in officina come fiolo del paron.

Negli ultimi anni lavoravo in ufficio.
Vedi Princi, io ho sempre saputo che cosa costavo io all'azienda

e che piccola percentuale finiva nelle mie tasche...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2014)

*Nuova legge.*

Ok i netti in busta paga sono da fame.

Allora femo così

Il dipendente sia chiamato a scegliere tra:

Vuoi il netto ? Ok.

Vuoi il lordo ?
Ok.

Ti diamo il lordo, ma poi ti devi arrangiare tutto tu come noi imprenditori.
Ti fai assicurazione per la mutua
Per la pensione ecc..ecc..ecc...

Nessuna trattenuta
come noi imprenditori

Ogni trimestre ti arrangi a versarti le tue tasse...ecc.ecc..ecc...

Come l'INAIL?

E si caro mio te la devi versare...

Hai il lordo in mano...


----------



## Principessa (4 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se non lavori non magni...
> Chi non lavora non fa l'amore cantava Celentano.
> 
> Io non voglio difendere nessuno,
> ...


Cose della mia testa?
Ma che cazzo dici??? 

 

Ti rendi conto che te la stai tirando su cose che non conosci? 

Ognuno di noi gli fruttava un guadagno di almeno 10mila euro. E ne prendeva 1500 lordi. 
Gli altri 8500 euro che fine facevano? Considerando che lavoravamo in una zona industriale, in un capannone riadattato a grosso ufficio, e avevamo computer normali, non Apple all'ultimo grido? 

Nemmeno si può dire che investivano questi soldini guadagnati in altro personale perché i nuovi avevano tempo un mese per ingranare e raggiungere la soglia minima, altrimenti andavano a casa. 

Avevano la possibilità di darci contratti più dignitosi e una maggiore stabilità. 
Non l'hanno fatto per guadagnarci di più ma sono stati puniti dalla loro avidità perché se hanno dovuto imbrogliare nella gara è stato solo perché l'hanno gestita malissimo, puntando sul numero e non sulla qualità e valorizzazione delle risorse impegnate su essa. 

Io rimango del parere che un imprenditore serio non sfrutta le persone ma offre contratti seri e fa valere la meritocrazia. 

Non sono in grado di dare lavoro? Bene, non lo offro. 

Tra le mie esperienze mi sono dimenticata di dire che ho organizzato anche corsi di lingua per una scuola privata, decidendo io quanto pagare i docenti.
Lo sapevi che in questo campo c'è una domanda altissima e ci sono persone disposte a lavorare anche gratis, pur di accumulare esperienza?

Ma visto che io non sono un'infame, ho scelto di dare un corrispettivo dignitoso, anche se ciò comportava un mio minor guadagno.

Sono brava? 
No, sono una persona normale, che si vergogna di fare certe cose. 

Perché questa dovrebbe essere la normalità.

La tua mentalità ha rovinato il paese e ci porterà indietro di decenni...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Cose della mia testa?
> Ma che cazzo dici???
> 
> 
> ...


Ti sei dimenticata anche di dire che accidenti vendevi in telepromozione.


----------



## Principessa (4 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti sei dimenticata anche di dire che accidenti vendevi in telepromozione.


Perché non era telepromozione. 
Era marketing al telefono.


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

alla faccia di chi dice che si ruba a Roma! Dopo Milano ladrona, ora c'è pure Venezia ladrona...  e posso immaginare cosa succederà a Torino, quando qualche pm oltre ai no tav, comincerà a sondare il big-hole :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Perché non era telepromozione.
> Era marketing al telefono.


E che promuovevi con quella voce maschia che ti ritrovi? Sconti per servizi funerari?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> alla faccia di chi dice che si ruba a Roma! Dopo Milano ladrona, ora c'è pure Venezia ladrona...  e posso immaginare cosa succederà a Torino, quando qualche pm oltre ai no tav, comincerà a sondare il big-hole :carneval:


Ragione ulteriore per il Veneto per staccarsi dall'Italia.


----------



## Principessa (5 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che promuovevi con quella voce maschia che ti ritrovi? Sconti per servizi funerari?


No, sedute al logopedista a persone grandi e grosse che non sanno pronunciare correttamente la erre di Roma


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ragione ulteriore per il Veneto per staccarsi dall'Italia.


  però stavolta organizzatela bene questa panzer divisionen coi trattori


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> però stavolta organizzatela bene questa panzer divisionen coi trattori


Ma li hai visti in faccia quei cialtroni?:rotfl:ma se parte una pizza a San Basilio gli arriva in faccia a Frascati ma dai....!Ubriaconi,li manderei a Villa Literno a raccogliere pomodori per i Casalesi...altro che veneto libero...


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Ah rigà*

A rigà ma a sto punto pijamose roma?


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma li hai visti in faccia quei cialtroni?:rotfl:ma se parte una pizza a San Basilio gli arriva in faccia a Frascati ma dai....!*Ubriaconi,li manderei a Villa Literno a raccogliere pomodori per i Casalesi*...altro che veneto libero...


non sarebbe male vederli alle prese coi senegalesi... che gli aprono le chiappette razziste


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> non sarebbe male vederli alle prese coi senegalesi... che gli aprono le chiappette razziste


Con I casalesi che se sgarri ti sfrociano il culo con il piombo.Quanto vorrei vederlo il conte a villa literno...


----------



## Principessa (5 Giugno 2014)

Posso dire una cosa? 
Ma magari tutti i leghisti si facessero uno stato indipendente e si levassero dalle palle. 
Voglio vedere con un'autarchia forzata quanto reggerebbero, sti razzisti di merda...


----------



## zanna (5 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa?
> Ma magari *tutti i leghisti* si facessero uno stato indipendente e si levassero dalle palle.
> Voglio vedere con un'autarchia forzata quanto reggerebbero, *sti razzisti di merda*...


Questi sono insulti gratuiti ... hai messo in mezzo tutti i leghisti e mi si consenta di perplimermi


----------



## Principessa (5 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Questi sono insulti gratuiti ... hai messo in mezzo tutti i leghisti e mi si consenta di perplimermi


Perplesso vota Lega? 
Cazzo  
Mi sembra troppo intelligente per votare così.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> però stavolta organizzatela bene questa panzer divisionen coi trattori


Fanculo ( bestema )
Galan prende un milione di euro all'anno fregandoli dai contribuenti e sta là bello e ridente nella sua stramegavilla a cinto euganeo.

4 boaroti che non sa gnanca esprimerse fa un tanko e paffete tutti in carcere...

Almeno i serenissimi non hanno usato soldi pubblici per costruire il tanko.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non sarebbe male vederli alle prese coi senegalesi... che gli aprono le chiappette razziste


Estradare i politici veneti corrotti in....
Vendere i loro beni e finire il mose.

Altrimenti vedremo bene che si bloccheranno i lavori e avremo
ennesima incompiuta

e altri 4000 lavoratori a casa.


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Estradare i politici veneti corrotti in....
> Vendere i loro beni e finire il mose.
> 
> Altrimenti vedremo bene che si bloccheranno i lavori e avremo
> ...



ocio che fanno girare il mose al contrario e vi allagano


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fanculo ( bestema )
> Galan prende un milione di euro all'anno fregandoli dai contribuenti e sta là bello e ridente nella sua stramegavilla a cinto euganeo.
> 
> 4 boaroti che non sa gnanca esprimerse fa un tanko e paffete tutti in carcere...
> ...


ma cos'è 'sta storia che volevano spianare la sede equitalia?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma cos'è 'sta storia che volevano spianare la sede equitalia?


Questa non la so...
So solo che sta storia qua del Mose
Ha gettato un altro durissimo colpo contro la nostra sfiducia nelle istituzioni dello stato italiano.
Adesso davvero basta
Ma basta sul serio.


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Questa non la so...*
> So solo che sta storia qua del Mose
> Ha gettato un altro durissimo colpo contro la nostra sfiducia nelle istituzioni dello stato italiano.
> Adesso davvero basta
> Ma basta sul serio.


meno male che i polis hanno bloccato il tanko, e nessuno si è fatto male...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> meno male che i polis hanno bloccato il tanko, e nessuno si è fatto male...


Beh hanno creato il fenomeno no?
Venetisti costruttori di Tanko

Abbiamo pure la pagina in fb
e se guardi nel mio profilo ho caricato le foto...


----------

